# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 9



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Kateag (Lister) Stims 20/10 scan 30/10     

Alexia (Lister) Stims 27/10 scan 31/10     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

shellyc1190 D/R  waitin for recipient to catch up     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) ES/IVF D/R 02/11     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Rhonda i cant help with supplements but if u look on the prenatal board am sure u will find some threads with reccomended things to take

Also the complimentary therapies may be helpful to you for the acupuncture help

I think Kateag has acupuncture not sure where she goes tho so she may be able to help

Lou i just wanted to say...... what a cutiepie u were and am sure u still are  

Gotta go and make dinner guys

chat to u soon

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Rhonda, I do have acu yes, I go to a lovely lady in Cobham, not sure how close that is to you?? Also, I take pregnacare, vitamic c and a multi vitamin, and dh takes vitamin e, vitamin c, selinium and a multi vit! (yes, we do rattle when we walk!!)

Acupuncture does really help, I havent been for a week cos my lady has been on holiday and I cant wait to go tomorrow, feel so relaxed when I come out, and even if thats all it helps with its worth it! She recommends going for a session straight after et which I will be doing, to help the bubbas implant.

Anything is worth a try and if you dont like it you can stop, give it a go if you can.

Em, what book are you reading tonight then? Did anyone watch Bon Voyage last night      Good lord that was a jumper!! Dh was behind the sofa screaming like a little girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

We had the developers round today as our wardrobe has damp and it has made all my boots and bags mouldy   so they have agreed to redecorate for us, and I just need to write a horrible letter asking for compensation for my bags shoes and bags (as I collect these!!!) and my wedding dress STINKS of damp. Not impressed. So that can go back in the cleaners courtesy of Linden homes. It was all wrapped up and stored away so its all their fault.   
Anyway am off to finish my spag bol now, and have a chilling evening. Hope you all ok. 


xxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

just wanted to say about pregnacare - no other multi-vits are necessary - sometimes too much of one thing is worse than not enough. it is wise to take care if any of the vits overlap 

a bowl of cornflakes every day contains all the vitamins in a multi-vit tablet 

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Ritz, I was told by my acupuncturist to take all the above I said, and to stop the folic acid. Can I ask who told you not to take them all??

The Vitamin C is an extra to help my body after quitting smoking.

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Hellooo 

Thank you Em - I'm much happier with that pic of me than the one I accidentally left on there before   

Rhonda - I wanted to do what I could to improve my egg quality as I only had 50%f ertilization on my first cycle (although I think my receipient got pg). I was taking pregnacare which in itself is a multi vitamin and whilst you shouldn't need anything else, I worked out the difference between what was included in the pregnacare and what Zita West recommends on certain vits for egg quality in her book "Fertility and Conception". In all I added: 

Vit C - 500mg
Magnesium - 250mg
Selenium - 200ug
Zinc 15mg
EPA Fish Oil Concentrate - 100mg
Co-enzyme Q-10 - 30mg x twice a day

Whether it was what I took or other factors, I will never know but I had 100% fertilization on my second cycle  I stopped taking all but the pregnacare after ET.  

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01

Hiya Ladies
Just a quick post from me...

Lou - Just wanted to say that's great news about your doc's doing the test's for you hun...Im really pleased for you....

Well I'm still poorly with a cold....I thought it was going but I was wrong.....
Hope all you lovely ladies are well and looking after yourself....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx

Oh and I just wanted to say to lou....weren't you a little cutie pie when you were younger....


----------



## ritzi

kateag

i'm a student nurse for my sins  we've always been told not to double up vits - with only 9 weeks left in the classroom i'm pretty sure that it's right. if the body gets too much of one thing the liver and kidneys have to deal with it and that may lead to some (minor) issues that upset the equilibrium. 

any basic multi-vit should contain vit c   perhaps just add up the levels altogether and if you're way over think about a seperate vitamin pill as lou has already said. i assume the folic acid is stopped as it is already in the pregnacare....

didn't want to worry you hun - just wish people had pointed things out to me - sometimes it's hard to know who to listen to  do what is right for you, i'm sure we all do lots of things differently 

ritz

ps - there is also a thread on the prenatal board which talks about 'topping up pregnacare' that you may find useful


----------



## Guest

morning ladies,

just have to say, awwwwwwwww lou, what a cutie   glad things are moving on for you hun.

ive got some good news although it isnt about if,
my brother has bought Toni & Guy in leicester and i spent til late lat night helping him with all the final touches (that includes drinking champers  ) it looks awsome and im soooooo proud of him.
the bad news is i was gonna have a job with him during school hours but because he thought i would be having tx by now he hasn't put me down for a job   BUT he said i can just go in when i want to work and he will also ring me when they need me to work. i'm soooo excited (and very nervous)
we are having a party on sat night and its opening on monday  

1 other thing, we are having like a dummy run saturday to make sure everything runs smoothly and i'm having my hair done, although he hasnt managed to talk me into cutting it off he has managed to talk me into going chocolate brown!!!! hmmmmm not to sure (being blonde is a good excuse when needed! )

anyway gotta go, take care girlies, love maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all the info re vitamins, I think I'm going to buy some pregnacare and stop the folic acid, I read somewhere that protein was good for egg quality to, so I'll be shoveling that down my neck!!  Also on the vit C front 1 kiwi contains more than about 7oranges, can't remember where I read that but whenever I feel a cold coming on I eat them, and they seem to fight it off!!

Have a good day, and I'll catch up later. Going out to get cards and prezzies as we are going to a 50th Wedding Ann tomorrow!! WOW! 

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, 

First off, scan didnt go too well today, only 2 follies have grown big enough, the rest are all there, but they are small, even though there is loads of them. So now waiting for another call to see if I should up my dosage this time. Hopefully I will as I am now terrified that I wont get the 8 I need, and here was everyone telling me I would have loads.  

Second, Ritz I am getting totally confused now!! (not hard I know!) My acu lady is also a RGN and Midwife, and she insisted I got the disovable Vit C and the multi vits on top of the pregnacare?? Im also getting worried now that I am taking too many, what should I do!! 

Dh has treated me and madam to lunch this afternoon, they are watching Chicken Little and Im hidden up in the bedroom, and then I have acu later this evening.

Saw my mate marmite (alexia!) at the clinic! Good to see you hun!!! Wont say her news cos its hers!!! But was really lovely to meet you and hopefully see you again soon.

Anyway thats me, fed up and annoyed that these hundreds of follies arent growing like they should be.   

xxxxKatexxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Have just heard from Lena, and I am upping my menopour to 225 and lowering the nasal spray to 1 spray 3 times a day instead of 2 sprays 3 times a day.
Am back in on Monday for another scan. Please keep everything crossed for me. 
xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Me again! Maz, chocolate brown hair, go for it hun, looks like it would suit you! Wish I could go for a change but Im growing mine so I am stuck with it!

xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone i went for my first scan yesday to see if iv down reg! yes!!! i have but got to wait 4 my recipient shes not ready   cant wait to start the menagon,eventhought the needles are scary , bet my hubby does too my moods have been scary and these headaches wow!! what can i say it will be worth it


----------



## shellyc1190

would love to be added how do i do it abit thick on this computer!!!


----------



## Guest

ive got everything crossed for ya kate  grow follies grow


----------



## endometriosislass

[fly]GROW Follies GROW[/fly]

Kate hun i realy hope that upping ur stiming and educing ur downregging does the trick for u hunnie.Iam sure it will do.Hope to hear that there was smiley faces all around on the clinic on monday.Goodluck chik iam rooting for u big time.!!!
Come on follies dont be shy its only kate   Lets see if that helps.

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Kate      grow follies grow!!!!!

Regarding ur vitamin question, i would consult ur clinic as they are the experts in this field honey, it is good to hear other peoples opinions so good debate as to what everyone is taking 

I have just read alexias post btw 

Maz enjoy ur pampering hun

Lou hope ur ok good to chat earlier

Shelly welcome honey, i will add you to the list honey 
any changes then just let me know and i will update for you

Kelly (endo) good to hear from u

Nic and kellyd hope that ur buns are cooking well and ur not feeling too sick!!

tara hope that ur doing ok

Love to all i have missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls. Just back from acupuncture, and have had my ovaries stimulated for an hour! She said I have to keep my stomach warm as much as possible so sitting with my wheat bag right now. She also gave me some Herbal tablets that she said help aid blood flow and with pregnancy, but Im worried about taking them?? (its all natural but is that safe with icsi??) I asked and she said its all fine and loads of her ladies take them, but Im not sure? Did anyone take anything like this?

Maz thanks for the message hun, will you post a piccie of your new hair?

Em, I will ask my clinic thanks hun, but I think I will stick with the pregnacare and the vitamin c for now, as you cant overdose on vit c! How you doing today hun??

Kelly hi hun!! How you feeling Thanks for the message and hopefully the follies are waiting for alexia!!!! (although I'd rather they just hurried up!!!) 

Shelly welcome to the board hun, looking forward to chatting to you more.

Ok, its almost time to inject with the bigger dose, fingers crossed today will really kick start them. Ive no idea what I will do if it doesnt work.  

Hope you all ok.
xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate

Just thought i wud mention I have heard over and over again that herbals shud NOT be taking with ivf.icis or FET in other words infertility treatment while cycling not sure on the reason but just going by what i have seen around on posts etc since joining any of these sites.Sumthing in them that does sumthing even thou the accupuntrist says they are ok.And if iam right clinics dont recommend then either just there medication they prescribe u excpet vits things like that.Just thought i wud pop my opnion in chik.

Goodluck hope the stimulating the ovairy today does the trick aswell as the upped stimming drug.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Thats what I thought hun, but why would she give them to me if they would be bad during ivf?? (im not questioning you, just speaking out loud!!) 
I've just realised that they also cost me £16.00!! dh is gonna kill me!  

I dont know what to do!! she says take them and i know that everyone else says dont!!

Argh!!


----------



## endometriosislass

I agree with u kate as to why she give u them?? Talkign about costs alot of ppl take them back and get refund for them and tell ur accupunterist that clinci not happy for u to take them.Why dont u do a post on Peer support find out a littl bit more?


----------



## shellyc1190

hi i no im new to this but when i first visited care m/c i read on the notice board that under no circumstances should any of their patients use chinese remedies only saying this as my husband was a great beliver till we read this


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly problem is I b***dy opened them to see how big they were so i doubt she will take them back now!!!! I have emailed her and said in a round a bout way that I want to get a refund cos £16 is a bit steep!!! 

I wont be taking them cos I have just had a read on complimentary therapies and there is a big kicking off about taking herbs and not taking them! I would never be able to relax if I was taking them.

Thanks for your advice hun. Just wish I hadnt opened them now.

Bum.
xxx


----------



## Tazza

Hello ladies,

Long time no speak.  Well my DH barred me from the site in July as he said it was taking over my life, but i had been naughty and was going on and having a look just not posting any message    so i'm sort of up to date with what is going on, congrats to all those who got  .  But i have some news too, i got a   too, wonder if it has something to do with the lucky number 7!.  We were told it may happen naturally but was unlikely and that ICSI was the only way forward, we were turned down for egg share due to Endo, PCOS and a probem with my tubes.  Thats the reason why i agreed to give up the site as the NHS waiting list for ICSI is 18 months and i had a long old wait but it happened  and i can't believe it.  My husband thinks its because i stopped thinking about it but i didn't    - as if you can.  

I just wanted to come back and let you all know and to say thank you for all your support - some days were really bad and you guys picked me up with your advice and you made me smile when you were all suffering from hangovers!

Hope to speak to you all soon

Tazza xxxx


----------



## ladytara

congratulations tazza.....  thats a true miracle lets hope more of them happen xxxx

love tara


----------



## *kateag*

Congrats Tazza! Well done!!!! 

Tara hows you hun, not heard from you in a while. Off to acu soon


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Tazza well done hunny!!!!

You've given me hope that miracles do happen.

Enjoy your pregnancy darlin

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC

*Tazza * I remember you well honey (I used to be tcbp) that's fantastic news! So very pleased for you   

*Em* - Not sure if I am allowed to be added to the egg sharers list as I am a recipient? Can you let me know?

Love, hugs and huge dollops of luck to everyone
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sorry not full personals today!!

i have a cold   and still dont have af!!

First of all Tracy!!!!!!!

Of course you can be added to the list.... let me know what u would like me to put and i will add you honey!

Tazza have posted elsewhere to you but  honey fantastic news when is ur EDD??

Kate sending u lot of positive vibes for ur follies

Alexia     hope ur migraine has eased off

Vicki lovely to see u posting thinking of u honeybun

Love to everyone

Emxx


----------



## MissTC

Aw thanks Em, just had to ask cos I reckon 99% of the ladies on here share their own eggs, and 1% (liccle old me) gatecrashes really cos I need their eggs! 

Can I be an Inbetweenie for the moment, but hoping to be a 2ww very very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping to ring the clinic on Monday to get put on the matching list!!!

Love and huge hugs to everyone
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tracy

I popped u into the inbetweenies list earlier thinking that was the right place for you to be

You will find the ladies on here very supportive and friendly

Fab news about ringing the clinic to go on the matching list
Hope the match isnt too long in coming thru    

Love to you

EMxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi
tracey  id like to say hello i waited 4 us to be matched and iv got to say every day was long as a doner, its the harest wait now we r on the road to our dreams and you will be to XXX


----------



## Guest

just a quickie girls, ive just got back from the opening do at my bro's salon. had my hair done earlier. no longer am i a blonde, now i am brown again (does that mean i am no longer stupid? lol) i will post a pic later but right now im a little tipsy.

take care big hugs, maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello

Tracey soooo pleased to hear u are looking to cycle again wooohoooo!!  Goodluck with phoning clinic hope ur not waiting too long.

Maz ur hair sonds nice hun look forward to seeing pic.Lol at the blondie question 

Emily wow whats ur af playing at,are u still testing?

Tazza Congradulatins hunnie well done.

Hiya everyone else.How u getting on? any news from you`s?

Love kelly xMwahx


----------



## Guest

just thought i'd pop on tada heres the new me lol xxx


----------



## aweeze

Maz - you foxy lady! Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Dolphin01

Very nice maz.....I like....I know where I need to go then for a new look.... 

Hope everyone is well....
Sorry its a short post but we are off to return a dvd....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MissSunshine

Looking beautiful Maz!!!!


----------



## Guest

awww thanks girls. i was soooo nervous cos ive been blonde for years.

had a giggle at my mum tho cos i had a dark blonde pre color just put over the blonde (not the roots) and my natural color is dark blonde (mousey color) my mum looked at me and said "ooooooooo i like that color it really suits you!" lol she didn't realise that color was actually my natural color! but ive gone darker still.

the opening do went really well, i was so proud of my bro, its such a big acheivement.

im gonna float around and see what ive missed this weekend,take care girls,
love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Maz deffintaly loving the hair hun,Really does suit u missus
VERY NICE!

Love kelly


----------



## aweeze

Pah - no posts here since last night! 

Well I just thought I'd  it up by saying I had my bloods done this morning for clotting issues! 5 tubes  . Don't know when I get the results   - part of me is hoping that they show up some reason for me not staying pg but part of me wants me to just be "normal" too!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Maz where has the new you gone?! Looks pretty old you to me?

Lou, good luck with the bloods hun, I know what you mean, if they found something then you would have a reason for everything. Im sure it will be fine, and you are normal hun!.

Im feeling a bit better about things now. Plan to forget about my tx for a while, I will call in november when I get af, as apparently things get messed up after tx, and see what they say, but nothing much will happen til at least week of xmas or after, as for starting pill, I shouldnt think, so just going to enjoy everything xmas.

How is everyone??
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya girls

Lou hope that ur blood tests have gone well

Kate i know i have posted to u elsewhere, but glad to see u posting here

 at MrsRedcaps message!!

Alexia i have posted to u seperately but  for ur scan

Maz loved the new hair color

Its similar to what i am planning on friday, dh said if i have any hair left as its falling out so am reluctant to even have it cut yet alone colored!!

Tara hope that ur well

Sara u havent posted for a while but hope ur well

to the 2 kellys and nic hope ur all well

shelly any news on when u will start stimming

ok so tomorrow, we have a birthday ladies

I have set up a birthday thread for KellyDallard, who i hope will enjoy ur juice tomorrow!!

heres the link to the post

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72435.0

love to all

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Em !! 

I have been a lurker   .. thanks for thinking of me all is well just waiting for my damm AF i make it CD 37 today so not impressed !! is your ticker correct are you cycle day 50 odd ??



Not sure if i mentioned but my DH got me a super supprice 2 fridays ago in the form of a little blue boy kitten I have always wanted to be owned by one   but naughty me didnt stop their an now have two    
Rocky & Ruby 

Sending lots of love Luck & baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Guest

here you go kate, heres the new me and the old erm young me? lol


----------



## *kateag*

Maz it looks gorgeous! Knew you would suit dark hair! 

Sara, the kittens are gorgeous. Im allergic to cats sadly.

Alexia glad the headaches are easing hun. Good luck tomorrow you will be fine.

Dh is watching spooks and I am reading a mag and enjoying my glass of wine!

xxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

no news yet still waiting for my phone call to let me no if i can start the menagon,   thanks 4 askin em x
should hear somthing friday,thats when my recipient in 4 scan fingers crossed x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi ladies

Great news! We have our egg share consultation at Lister Wednesday 15th Nov, i'm so excited! Dp and i are going to Antigua for 2 weeks in January and then hopefully depending on tests/being accepted we will start asap after that (please god)!

I'm praying AF will come any day now as i've got to book fsh test with gp, then i can have results before appointment at Lister but my cycles are usually 35-38 days long and i'm on day 30! Does anyone know if the doc can give you something to make it start early? And would that affect fsh test on day 3?   PLEASE. Also if AF comes later say 10th/12th can i still go for consultation? As i've been told i have to have a pelvic scan, and i think that's internal? Not sure, any help gratefull xx

Good luck to everyone

Maria


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick post to u all

Shelly keeping my  that ur recipient is ready and u can start the menogon

kate hope ur enjoying ur wine r u having choccie too!!

Ruth hope ur ok hun

rhonda how r u hun

Maz lovely avatar mini pics 

Sara, the kittens are gorgeous
would love one but bouncer says no!!

She has an instant dislike to the feline things
other than that we are still waiting to find out if she has a phantom pg or the real thing!! strange cos dh said last week shall we look at getting another lab, and now lmao he may get more than he bargained for hoping its phantom though but if not dh is seriously in the dog house as he left her in the garden unattended    

she has discharge from her ear again so going to take her to the vet, the vet told me on the phone, that he would be able to tell in a months time if she was pg lol this time next month she will be able to tell us as she will be due !!

and yes my ticker is right day 58 and driving me   
have all the signs of af and have done since day 21 just no bleed!!

Right i best head off

Love to all i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Maria

I am at a similar stage as you

awaiting af for fsh/lh tests (altho gp had me do some last week on day 54 ) i have asked about having something to start my af off

Both my consultant and my gp have said no

well i could have something to start it off but i would have to wait for the bleed after for a reliable result for the fsh

that is only their opinion however

You could post ur question on the peer support board and see what other ladies experiences are

Have a lovely holiday

and heres to 2007 being the year your dreams come true

best wishes

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H

OMG emily i know it would be a handful with pups but how cute and wonderful too   Libby has been brought up with cats so is use to them and dosent chase them or anything, thank god she is more scared of them if anything  ! 

Oh no CD 58 that must be driving you crazy ! i know i was at cd 51 before i started the cycle before my IVF just madness ! really hope the horrid witch comes soon ... i know i know but have you done a test ?? shame we can't do them on dogs ! i would have loved Libby to have puppys we lived next door to a male choc lab that was her boyfriend but my Dh has always said no as he know's i would want to keep them all and they can have anything from 6-14 pups !!     Sorry don't want to scare you xx

Sara xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Em

Thanks for getting back to me. I'm not too worried if i get results for fsh after consultation as i guess i can just send them on after.(Isn't it a pain!) I don't want to move cons appt as it's the only day dh and i are off work together for a while. Can i still have a pelvic scan if i've got AF? tho i really don't want to do it then! i'm gonna be nervous enough as it is without  . Don't know what to do, u don't want Af every month and then when you DO it doesn't come    !!

Thanks for the advice hun and i hope you get sorted too soon xx

Maria


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, 

First of all, like the halloween background!!!  

Maria, dont worry if you have af as they will still scan you. I know its hardly nice, but you will have to have a scan on af somewhere along the line anyway! Good luck hun hope all goes well for you.

Em, awwwwww puppies!!!! Been trying to talk dh into getting a puppy, but they are all soooooooooooo expensive!! You wouldnt keep them all would you 

Sara, good to have you back on chat hun.

Didnt get too drunk last night, managed a grand total of 2 glasses then fell asleep on sofa! Holly has a rotten cold again and she had crawlled into our bed so I slept in her room all snuggled up in a single bed!! Kicked her out this morning though and made up for it.... 

Am attacking the flat from top to bottom today! Bless dh he tried but not all that hot on cleaning!!!! 

Cant believe its november tomorrow. Wow. xmas soon. Today was Hollys proper due date had she not been in such a rush and come 3 weeks early!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!   

(have to say i do hate halloween thou ) 

The board looks great ~ takes a bit of getting use too but how lovely, 

Kate i am pleased you managed to fit in BMS, you never know ! ~ bless your little Holly a birthday on Halloween that's why she came early   ... Hope you have a good day, i love it when i am motivated to do a deep clean, you know clean the cupboards out wipe the skirting boards etc but sadly i am not in one of those moods today ! 

Why do i spend most of my life dreading AF and then when i want her to come she dosent i mean today od all days she should come had a few cramps so you never know pleaaaasssseeeee, 

Speak soon peeps 
Sara xxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i hate halloween too 

i start my down-reg tomorrow  can't believe how excited i am - not sure i was this wound up last time 

so much work to do but trying to check in on the thread when i can  anyone fancy writing my dissertation for me 

sara - what gorgeous kittens - awwwwww

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Yay Ritz!! Roll on tomorrow hun!!! Keeping it all crossed for you!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate i love ur pic hun So cute mother like daughter eh she is ur double.Hope she feels better soon huge hugz from me to her.

Maz loving ur pic too hun from cutie to beauty eh.

Ritz goodluck with downregging wow i remeber that like yesturday enjoy it as it flies by,I must say i loved the downreging and stimming stage with the needles as u know ur getting closer and closer to that big day.

Emily bloody hell where is u af.U must be going completly insane.Most i have ever been is cd35 thats was on clomid.Hope u find out one way or anyother soon carnt they do a hcg blood test?

Sara how lush are u puddy cats awwww they are adoreable cud pinch one.Glad to see u posting again hun,welcome back and wish u all the best hope af dont play up for u chik.

WOW arent these boards lovely with the halloween theme hard to get used to aswell but very nice!I thought i had logged onto different site by accident 

Hello and lots of love to the girls i have missed Mwah xx

Love kelly


----------



## Guest

endometriosislass said:


> Maz loving ur pic too hun from cutie to beauty eh.


oooh kell, bubbles comin your way 

i rang the clinic today and i should get my appointment this week or early next week. i think ive been ringing them a bit too much cos now they know me by my voice 
when i rang today i asked for bev and julie said "is that marie?" maybe i should lay off the phone calls


----------



## endometriosislass

My doctors got like that to i used to say is my blood tests back yet and they say"ohh is that kelly" cheeky buggers they are.Hey maz you got to get on there backs these days only way u get a move on with them well esp my docs.So pleased about ur appiontment thou woohoo bet ur looking forward to that i know i wud be u have waiting ages havent u just wait til the balls rolling no going back chik.

OHHHH thanks for bubbles hunnie i promise I DID NOT HINT FOR THEM!!!!!    
Nah i didnt honest just stating a fact.

Love kelly


----------



## Guest

i know you didnt hint for the bubbles babe  

the clinic have been moving as fast as they can, its the other people ive had to harass.(hospital notes etc) i also fostered my cousins son (shes a junkie) i couldn't cope with him and cried on the phone to social services to have him placed elsewhere. he had mental problems that hadn't been diagnosed and im ashamed to say i couldn't deal with him although i was only 18 and single at the time and brandon was 10 weeks old. anyway the social worker tried to help me cope by getting brandon in a nursery but she had to put him on the at risk register for a short time (there really was no other reason for it) so ive had to get social services to write a letter to the clinic to say just that! (i know how easily people can judge which is why i havent mentioned it before but basically this is what weve been waiting for all this time)
i rang them earlier and they sent it on friday so the clinic should recieve it tomorrow. 

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Wow Maz, well done you for trying to help him. It must have been a horrible struggle, and you shouldnt be worried to tell people.

Thank god all your paperwork is finally on its way to you! Do you think you will get a cycle in before xmas?

Kelly, thanks for the comment hun, everyone says she looks like me, but I see dh in her more? I have the blue eyes red hair and she is dark hair and eyes like him. Alexia saw them both will ask her!

She is my cutey though!! (does that mean I am cute?!!)

xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate i responded on another thread babe x


----------



## *kateag*

Does anyone know, when we try again with tx, I wont have to do all the blood tests and what not will i, like the HIV and stuff?? Its all still in date And also, will I have same recipient or will it be a new person??

Just wondering to myself!
xxxx


----------



## Guest

erm im not to sure, you wont need the genetics one and if you had hiv one done within either 6 or 12 months (not sure which) of startin tx again you wont need that either. they might want to know your hormone levels tho 
if the other lady hasn't had anyone elses eggs she will still prob get yours hun x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh thats good, the HIV will be ok, cos I am NOT waiting 6 months!! the bleeding hormone tests though, will ask at follow up.

Be nice if same lady got my eggs, I feel really bad that it all went wrong for her as well. 
xxx


----------



## Guest

the hormone test only takes about 2 weeks tops (unless like me you've got someone on the inside   and can get them in 2 days mwahahahahahaha)

im sure the other lady understands chick, bear in mind that as a donor we have sooooo many hurdles, we have to make sure we downregg ok then theres the risk of ohss or not enough eggs or even loads of eggs that are no good with none fertilizin. 
im not trying to be neg but im sure the recipiant realises all of this and understands that the chance of her actually getting any eggs isn't 100%

just think about yourself sweetie.
are you taking boo trick or treating tonight? im dressing brandon up as a ghost with chains, a sheet and lots of my makeup


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Girls

I will try and do more personals later but just wanted to pop on and say hi

Kate i believe ur blood tests will be in date if cycling again within 12 months (but not 100% sure but u will find out at ur appt  i will update the list later hun

Nichola  for starting down regging tomorrow honey   didnt we tell u novemeber would be here before u knew it!!

Maz hope u get an appt thru soon hun

Is it care notts that ur going to??

Love to those i have missed

Just popping Bouncer to the vets

Love to u all

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi Ladies,

I spoke to the ES nurse at my hospital today and I have to go in on Thursday to have my blood's done!! It looks like my HIV, Rubella etc will still be Ok as the last cycle was April/ May, she will let me know then though. Also just waiting for an e-mail to come through of a form of characteristics for me to fill out, eye colour, hair colour etc, then she is going to start matching me with potential recipients! She said there is a possibility that I might start tx before Christmas, but realistically I'm looking at early January!  I'm so excited! I asked when the decision was made to accept me and she said '5th September' so it's taken nearly 2months, because my notes got lost internally! Nevermind, the important thing is I'm going to do this!!

Em could you please add me to the list? I hope Bouncer is OK?! 


Ritz   with the start of D/regging tomorrow!! 

Kate She's definitely cute!!! and WOOHOO with the   as Sara said, 'you never know!!' 

Maz, Kelly and Maria How you all doing?  lots of love to you all, sorry if I've missed anyone out, love and      to all!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Rhonda, great news hun!! Seems like there will be a few of us cycling in jan!!

As for the   well, what can I say! If it works great, if it doesnt its still good!! Feels like ages since we had it for fun! (sorry if tmi!!)

Got a tumble dryer today and so excited, all my washing is dry! Think I may be turning into a desperate housewife!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Rhonda that wonderful news honey  
Hope thursdays appt and bloods go well   
Roll on Janurary hey!!!

Kate ooh get u mrs, have fun honey!!   

Lou hope that ur doing ok hun

KellyD hope ur having a lovely birthday

Kelly hope ur doing ok honey

Nic how r u hun hope ur doing well

Maria hope ur doing ok

Shelly hope that u soon get that call to move onto stimming

thinking of u all

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Alexia (Lister) Stims 27/10 scan 02/11     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

shellyc1190 D/R  waitin for recipient to catch up     

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) D/R 01/11     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Mrs_H

EMILY HUN can't believe your cd 60 so am doing a dance for you !!! come on you nasty witch !!












































































































Love Sara xxxx


----------



## alexia

Hi girls

Maz, i really take my hat off to people like you, at least you can look back and know u tried!

Kate, Holly (i think) is the double of u.  You are both cuties!!!!  


Hi to the others, hope ur all well


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i'm now down-regging  

Can you move me up the list em....

i've got lots of forms to fill in again - before my app on 14th when hopefully we'll move to stimming 

hope everyone is feeling okay 

ritz.


----------



## Mrs_H

Good luck Nichola hope the drugs don't send you too   !! 

I know it's exciting just to get of the starting block ! 

 

Sara xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Nicola

So pleased to hear u started downregging so exciting isnt it,each step of the way is another hurdle passed,no stopping u now hun u are offically downregging wooohoo,How was ur first?Are u injecting? Goodluck hun it flies by so enjoy it,Not be long til ur posting and stiming eh.

Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Kelly when is your next scan have you been signed over to your Gp now ?? Has it sunk in ? 

Saraxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya sara

I was signed over to my Gp on my 8week scan so just waiting for my 12week scan to come thou post going to call midwife monday if i havent heard anything.I has sunk in more think it helps loking through all the baby booklets and mothercare/mammas and papas Yep i done that already think it helps,Next scan in just over 2weeks.Time seems to be flying by.I have appointment on 7th december for a scan dignostic as i remebered with my nhs consultant that he mentioned sumthing about a stitch wen i concieved so i called them and told them that i remeber him mentioning sumthing so they going to give me scan at 14.5weeks to check to see whats what,But yep iam still going strong,Thanks for asking sara 

Wen are u looking to have FET?

lOVE KELLY


----------



## Mrs_H

Thats great your right about time flying ~ hope your appointment comes thought soon, i know some hospitals only offer 1 scan now   madness really so wasn't too sure, 

Do you think you may find out the babies sex ? or have a lovely supprice, if it was me i know what i am like and couldnt wait to find out, it's just that as you have a scan 14.5 weeks their is a fair chance you could find out i know someone who got told at 12 weeks   , 

FET will start any day now just waiting for the horrid witch cycle day 39 now   i feel really confident about the FET maninly as i won't be in any pain like EC & 2nd i know my eggs work if you know what i mean, 

Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Yeah i think its silly sum hospitals only getting one scan whats all that about 
Wow 12weeks love it if they cud tell me that early,We are wanting to know the sex of the baby wen possible cudnt wait til the end for that need to buy pinks or blues  
Oh the wicked witch does my nut in how she keeps u girls waiting so bloody typical isnt it. 
Oh not long then eh any day u will be posting telling us ur ready woohooo,I totally agree with u that last cycle was buggered by ur horrible experience of egg collection and ur body will be well settled this time without that horific pain ouch   Lets hope this is the one and only that brings u ur dream come true chik,I also have good feeling for u too hun,head start without egg collection which is a bonus.Ur babies will be ready and waiting to be reunited with mammy 

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girlies 

Really sorry but this is gonna be a "me" moan. Dh is no longer sure if he wants to do tx in Jan. He said he doesnt like what it does to me, he is scared it wont work and he wants to concentrate on us and Holly for a while. I suppose he is right, as we have been battling this for 2 years now. Its a long time to have your whole life put on hold. He isnt saying thats it no more babies, just not yet, and doesnt want to set a date already. 

So looks like jan is out of the question. dont get me wrong im not saying his word is final, but if I am having doubts then it cant be right can it. It would never work if I was worrying about it non stop. So I think Im gonna be an honoury member on here for a bit if thats ok?? I will still be doing egg share, and I will still be at lister. And you never know it might be begining of next year still, just not right at the start.

I have to say, one side of me is saying no i want to do it now the other side is saying I want to wait. Any help girls? Im stuck.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

i would wait to see how you both feel in jan chick, it doesnt matter what you both decide now it could be completly different in jan. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shellyc1190

getting fed up now ays are longer and longer cant wait 4 friday to see if my recipient ready to make it worse im in work till 2 so wont find out till after then,my headaches gettin worse,my hair greasy and spots my got i look well lush,roll on menagon


----------



## endometriosislass

Shelly u got a long time of that hun   +++++
My hair is terrible greasy wise and thr spots wow dont even go there i bought boots out of treatments and i still havent got a one that does the trick,Goodluck hope recipiant is all ready and waiting.

Love kelly


----------



## alexia

Oh Kate.....I agree with Maz.........best thing is to wait and see how u both feel. Theres no point doing it if one of u isnt ready.  Its a couple of months away yet so it gives u a little break.
Hope ur both ok
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Sorry i havent posted before now  i cant even remember if i posted today  have crammed so much into today with being back at work and other stuff i had to do!

First of all, i am going to be away for a few days, if there any updates for the list please could u IM them to me and i will deal with them

Alternatively, u could post here and your mod until my return will (i am sure be more than happy to help!

Lou will be your moderator am sure she is going to do a fab job 

a few personals

Nichola   ur finally off honey!!
wishing u lots of luck honey

Alexia i am wishing u lots of luck for ur stims scan tomorrow, i will catch up with ur news on sunday/monday

kate i echo maz's advice i personally think atm its all raw as its so recent
give yourselfs both some time to deal with whats happened
Have a fab christmas and see how you both feel in the new year

kelly, sorry didnt chat much tonight chat was a bit hectic!!
my work colleague is due 2 days before you!! Shes just got a letter to book her 12 week scan and i have been hearing all about it in stereo today being the only person she has told except our line manager!

oh and btw my dh has fed me some pk's and woah!!!!!!
OMG so will be in bed soon!!

Sara hope that ur af arrives soon so that u can start on with ur fet
will be keeping everything crossed for you
I do hope u will keep us updated during ur FET

Shelly am so sorry ur still waiting sending u lots of    for friday

Maria, i have added you to our list honey welcome aboard

Rhonda  for your blood tests tomorrow

Maz how r u doing honey

KellyD hope u had a lovely birthday

Lou i know we have chatted but a special  to you, you have been such a good friend to me especially recently  and i thank you for that you truly are a gem and when you get ur dream, that little one (s) is going to be such a lucky lady or lad

Ruth my sweet how r u hope that dh and ds are all well

Sending my love to everyone i havent mentioned

Love Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hiya ladies
Just a quick post from me but will post more tomorrow.....

Em - Just wanted to say thankyou for always thinking of me and asking how I am....Hope your cold clears up soon hun.....

Oh and Sara welcome back hun....Ive missed ya..... 

Lou - Was great chatting tonight hun....Will chat with you more tomorrow,well today later on....

Hope everyone else is ok....I'm off to get some beauty sleep....Hope it works....  

Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, you are right, we are leaving it til next year, but we just arent putting a date on it, like we are starting in Jan. When we feel ready it will be all go but Im ok with that.

We are planning to go on holiday in the new year, take Holly on a plane as she not been on one yet, and hopefully go to disney land to see tinkerbell! (her hero!!)

Em, where are you going hun, hope its somewhere nice?? Take care while you are away. 

Hope you are all ok, Kelly will you be telling us all when you know the sex of the bubba I have a feeling its a boy

Sara hope the af arrives soon so you can get started! 

Sorry I missed some of you, its a rush this morning!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

Just checking in before i go

We are going to yorkshire hun

Got me woolies at the ready as its freezing

Meeting up with MIL and BIL for a drink for DH birthday before we go  

Holly will be excited going on a plane!!

Take care and chat in a few daysxx

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

Morning all!

As Em said, I'll be keeping a eye on this board whilst she's away. Be gentle with me though, I only got my pink mod coat at the weekend so am still finding me feet!  

Em - you made me cry - what a lovely thing to say and the friendship thing is working both ways. You've been a wonderful support to me too hun. 

Oooh Kate - holibobs in disneyland with Holly -fab idea hun! She'll love it and it'll help you to have something else to look forward to whilst you're waiting to get going again!

Ruth - you know I love to have a good old yarn with ya! Have missed our evening chats hunny!

Ritz - just wanted to say that it's great to see you've started DR - fngers crossed for you with this cycle.

Will catch up with everyone's news later as have to pop off to work now  

Lou
X


----------



## Guest

where is everyone today? i'm sooooooooooo bored


----------



## *kateag*

Im here now!!!!


----------



## Guest

hiya kate, how you feeling today about your decision, i think its the best one you could have made xxx


----------



## Guest

MEN!!!!! my dh has rang to say hes comin home early and i havent done anything yet   i spose i better run the hoover round n wash up. typical, i have a lazy day and he has to gatecrash it!!! 

speak to you later girls, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Maz what are you like!!! Leave it!!! Have a lazy day together!!

Im feeling ok about my decision ta hun, like a weight has been lifted. Cant wait for the holiday though!! spoke to clinic today and getting our money back from them so that will be a nice chunk to use!

xxx


----------



## Guest

ive ran round the house like a blue arsed fly for dh to then ring to say he will be cmin home later cos he needs to put a new gearbox in the crap-mobile! typical!

thats good news bout you gettin your money back kate, i looked on the care boards earlier and alot of the girls were saying that from your first app it tales about 4~5 months till tx starts! i hope it dont take that long else were looking at march!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Men!! What do you mean maz, 4-5 months til it starts? Thats a bit much isnt it? is that including blood tests? Cos ours was 3 months between both HIV tests. 
Have you had yours??


----------



## endometriosislass

Maz I waited 4months to start but that was cos i had hold up with recipiant being on cd 50 odd,
Hope u dont have to wait that long and have no hold ups and all goes smoothly chik 

Kate i agree sounds a good idea what u and dh are doing enjoy holiday with holly etc and have a bit YOUR time and then gear urselfs up ready for ur cycle weneva that may be! 

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Ta babes, I still think it will be next year that we start the ball rolling, but just a bit later on! been looking at prices for disney today, its not as expensive as I thought, well, its not cheap    but its not mega bucks either so need to get madam a passport and off we go!! 

I went into a shop today and they had a XMAS TREE UP?   WHY?? Had to explain to Holly that its not xmas yet, which is very hard to a 4 year old!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Kate When are u planning on jetting off? Iam sure i will fit in ur suitcase nicely only my arms and leggs wud be hanging out of sides that ok?  
Oh i love it wen the shops get there christmas trees up i get excited more then the kiddie winkies not long now!

Luv kelly


----------



## alexia

Kate, I think ur thinking logically. Who knows how ul feel in the new year. At least u can go away and unwind and theres no telling what ul decide when u come home. Im glad u feel ok with it all though.

Maz, im sure u wont have to wait that long. I had my bloods done 31 july and was on pill 22 aug and d/r the next month.

Em, have a wicked time away and make the most of it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Gonna go in Jan, so we can do all the xmas stuff and then have something else to look forward to!! I dont think your bump would want to be squished in the case now mrs!!! 

I love xmas as well, but not on the 2nd of nov!!!! (maybe im just getting old though!!!!  )

I have already planned where my tree is going though!!


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

you have been busy    , Kate hoping your not feeling too down about not cycling your right to want to enjoy Holly, makes you love them even more if that was possible, Are you going to florida ? i went there about 10 years ago, wonderful very magical and such a lovley thing to do for Holly and family holiday never to forget hey ! 
On the other hand my nephew has been to the one is Paris 4 times now lucky little boy,   & just loves it my sister has 2 step daughters as well 3 & 6 they go too,  
I still think sometimes you put a stop to tx and then you get a wonderful supprise  

Maz,   at you running around doing your house work, i am the same if someone is coming over i quickly do the washing up hoover, do some washing, when they get there at like the house was always clean & tidy but i think my red cheeks and messy hair is a give away  
Hope you won't have to wait to long to get started, 

Kelly glad your ok ... have you had any morning sickness ... yes i think you will def have a bump by jan so no trying to get in anyones suitcase  

ohhhhhh why oh why is AF playing me up never mind i'm sure she will come when she wants ! 

Sara xxx


----------



## Guest

when i first got intouch with the clinic they told me its 3 months from first app til tx, i just dont know if they will say to hold off til after xmas. ive had fsh/lh hiv/hepb/hepc tests done so far.

as for the xmas tree, god knows where mines goin in such a small house. im gonna get a longer tv aerial and move the livingroom about a bit and see if i can make room, if not i better get packing and move house cos i need to have my big tree up  

hope your all okies, i gotta go and get my passport out so i can jump in kates suitcase with kel


----------



## endometriosislass

Maz iam coming with u next week and we will get our passports ready if kate wont take us iam on the LEFT wong and ur on the RIGHT     wings of the plane i mean


----------



## Guest

ok kel you can be on the left wong, but i'll feel safer if im on the right WING lol,
i hope the plane has got falangies     (friends fans will understand)

i cant believe no-ones posted on here in more than 24 hours  

well right now im halfway down a bottle of blossom hill mmmmmmmmmm

speak to yas alls laters, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh make sure it has falangies, god Im not going without them!!! (phoebe classic!!)

Ok girls, Ill take an extra case but you will have to fight it out over who gets the left and who get the right!!

Maz, only half a bottle hun? Good girl!!

We have had plumbers round today, cos we got a damp problem in our built in warbrobe, and apparently, the damp is coming up from the floor, so we need to have the carpet pulled in the WHOLE flat, the place de humidified, and then re-decorated. And if Linden homes thinks we are paying for it they have ANOTHER thing coming  . So fed up with the smell of damp in a BRAND new flat!!!

There, rant over!! 

We planning on going to paris disney, as I dont think I could keep Holly entertained on a flight to florida!!!!  

Been looking at prices, and we getting something like £280 for all of us, for 3 days, thats really good, I was expecting much more!!

How is everyone
xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Blimey - you lot are quiet! Maybe it's coz Em's away and your staging a silent protest at having me to keep an eye on you all  

I had my bloods done at the beginning of the week to try and find out why I'm not staying pg. The first 2 have come back clear and I'm still waiting for the others. I sort of want them to be normal but I sort of want a reason too! 

I spoke to my clinic on Tuesday and the sperm donor list is barely moving and they have said not to expect to cycle for another 3-4 months - I was gutted as I have decided to do another egg share. The only thing is, that I have a job contract that starts in Feb and I won't be able to take the week off that I need for EC & ET. After that, I'll be too old to do egg share. So I've ranted and cried and they are seeing if there is anything that they can do. I won't know for another 2 weeks but I've rung around a few other clinics in case I have to move (which I really don't want to do) and there are 2 that may be able to help. Only thing is 1 has donor sperm and no waiting list but charges £870 plus drugs plus sperm for egg share (which will total 3 times what I' paying at my clinic) and the other is about the same price as my clinic but is using imported sperm from the States and I really wanted to use a UK based donor! So neither is ideal but beggars can't be choosers I guess!

WHY IS IT ALL SUCH A BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is OK! Feel like I can be officially back here now that I've decided to egg share again even though I'm not really moving forward yet!!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## ritzi

hi all

day 3 of dr and feeling okay. just can't wait to get going  

lou - have you looked at LWC? I know they usually have sperm if you use them - and they do e/s. might be worth investigating. i know for e/s i have to pay £450 drugs, plus hfea fee plus icsi if needed. they would also charge for donor sperm.......
with the m/c tests it is better if there is no reason, i was desperate for a reason but dr explained if there was one then it was more likely to happen again -whereas if there is no reason you are more likely to have a successful pg next time - all my tests are clear but i'm on all the drugs just in case 

falangies   so so funny! I'm a big friends fan - got them on all video   might have to call my baby phebe/pheobo    when i am pg  

ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

What about calling it Veeto!!!!


----------



## Mrs_H

Mornign Girls ! 

Just a quick post ~ Hope you all have a nice relaxing weekend, 

Lou i am so sorry to hear of your dilimia, it just seem so very unfair, i really hope the HFEA pul their finger out and find a way to recruit doners, instead of just taking our fee's all the time, 

Really hope your clinic have some that's suitable in time hun,  

Good luck to everyone cycling at the moment, 
Thinking of you all taking time out, 

Have to admit i hate all this waiting never been my strong point all i need is af this time no injections just a few tablets makes me so mad that i am on cd42 before IVF i was starting to get them every 32 days which is really good for pcos, oh well knew i should have took the pill but my head was a bit of a mess at the time i so want it to be natural af if you know what i mean, 

can't wait for X factor tonight nearly done all my xmas shopping oh i internet is a wonderful thing and with amazon having free post and argos direct to the door it's great as i hate crouds even john lewis deliver ! super that the inlaws catered for they are a bit snobby ! ow did i say that   

Really want to put our tree up, we got a new one well 2 and a train set to go round it & i just want to put them up when do you think is the earlist is 1 dec ok ??

Love to you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Sara - I'm not sure when you put your tree up hun but if my sister had had her way it would of gone up in September    
I have no idea where we are putting the Christmas tree up this year as Kerecsen will be stripping it while we are putting it up   I think maybe we will have to staple it to the ceiling admire it when we look up....
We are off to do a bit more Christmas shopping today, we have got all Kerecsen's pressie's so thats the main thing....
Right I suppose I best get my butt into gear ready to go out  
Hope AF shows her ugly head soon hun...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx

By the way your kittens are gorgeous...If we didn't have two doggies they would be the sort of cats I would like to have...


----------



## aweeze

Morning Ladies!

Ritz - Thanks for your suggestion. I have tried LWC - they do have sperm and could help but they wouldn't accept my existing tests - even wanted me to go through the counselling again!! To be honest when I spoke to them on the phone I wasn't that impressed! Not ruling it out completely but there were others that would be higher on my switch list!

Sara - lovely to see you back here hun and will be keeping fingers firmly crossed for you once you get to go for your FET. Here's one of my AF dances for ya - see if it helps!
                      

Ruth - did Kerecsen wake up in his new bed this morning?  

All this talk of Christmas  bah humbug! Can't believe you're xmas shopping and Sara nearly done it all! So bloomin organised! I haven't even given it a thought!!!! My family always do a big bonfire night party so tomorrow night there will be about 30 peeps plus kids descending on their house so my weekend will be mostly devoted to catering!  

Lou
X


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks Lou what a funky dance i hope it works ! had a morning of pampering my skin is so bad since ivf wasnt that great before, so being doing deep intense face mask and such like   

Lou wow that sounds like a big party ! We were invited to a party tonight but i am so worried about all the animals i think i may stay home and watch X factor that's not the real reason honest   
have a lovely time don't forget to enjoy yourself as well,  

hmm it's a bit tricky for us as well ruth with the xmas tree as with two new kittens that climb my bamboo i don't think it will stand a chance, Dh is due home soon then i have to brave the shops my sister birthday tomorrow how lucky is she fireworks every year on her bday ! ... 

Right better dry my hair and look like i have done something other than spend 2 hours in the bathroom  

speak soon girlys 
Sara xxx


----------



## aweeze

Sarah - the party is tomorrow so that's OK - I'm a Strictly Come Dancing Addict - wouldn't be happy if I had to miss that!!!!

My bro's birthday is 6th Nov which is why we have the party every year - sort of combined bonfire night and his birthday - not that he's deserving of a lovely party   It's become a big event and instead of asking people to bring a bottle (we have plenty of booze as my Dad goes over to France for it) we ask them to bring a firework. There is now a competitive spirit between the regulars as to who can bring the biggest and bestest! What we end up with is something nigh on a professional display!

Gosh I forgot I could   ! I'm so used to not doing it! - only thing is work on Monday morning will be soooooo hard!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh xmas and fireworks!! Love it!! I love winter, and now its all cold and crispy its perfect!!

Sara, im like you, desperate to get my tree up as soon as possible! Dh hates it as I always get a real one and by the time xmas comes its almost dead! Last year we had to get a second tree a week before as it had NO pines left at all!! 

Its our wedding anniversary on the 1st december, so I always manage to stop myself from putting it up then, cos we have a weekend together, but this year I wll def have to sit on my hands til the second week before I put it up!  

We are off to a fireworks do tonight, a big country pub near my sister does a massive display each year with bbq and hog roast (eugh!) and loads of music and stuff so should be fun, Im letting dh   tonight and Im driving, Im such a good girl!!!

Sara, hope that nasty old   arrives soon, why is it when you are waiting for it it never arrives!! 

How long did everyone wait for their af after tx? My boobs have started hurting already, but Im sure the dr said i would have "ovulation" after my trigger shot, so surely its not due yet??

xxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi ladies

Just wondering if I can join you on this thread?   I've got appt at Care Manchester tomorrow to start egg-sharing (hopefully) as NHS have badly let us down on doing our first ICSI. 

Now the time is here I'm   about it, but sure I'll be fine once we get started!

LOL

Axxxx

PS if you dont want me here just tell me to bugg*r off!


----------



## *kateag*

Hi Mandy!!! Welcome to the nut house!!!!

No one will be telling you to b**ger off dont worry!!!

Good luck at your appointment hun, fingers and toes crossed for you, let us know how you get on! Looking forward to chatting to you more.

Kate
xx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya Mandy

Welcome to the egg sharing thread hunnie.Nice to see u joining us   Cant believe how quick u managed to get a appointment   You will be fine,all exciting stuff.Goodluck with ur scan and DH sample  
What time is ur appointment? Do let us know how u get on thou iam sure u will mandy

Take care 
love kelly


----------



## aweeze

Hi Amanda

Like we'd tell ya to b***er off!!!!! 

I wondered how long it was gonna take you to get over here! Glad to see you and looking forward to hearing how it all goes tomorrow! Fingers crossed that they give you the go ahead hun. 

Lou
X


----------



## MrsRedcap

Woooohooooo Welcome to the Eccentric Egg sharers Mandy    

You don't have to be a fruit loop to be here...but it helps 

I'll be following your tx closely  

Best of luck my friend

Love

Vicki x


----------



## alexia

Hi Mandy

Welcome and    

Be sure to let us know how it goes!!

Alexia


----------



## shellyc1190

just to let you no i start my stimming injections tomorrow yeh!!!! this is the start we r so excited xxxxxx


----------



## alexia

Shelley!!!
Hopefully tomorrow will be my last day of stimms!!!!
We're nearly there!!!     

Alexia


----------



## MissSunshine

Hi-ya all,  

How you doing? Hope you've all had a lovely weekend!!

Mandy Welcome! I'm new here to, still finding my way around.  It's great coz the girls always seem to be  which I love!!  

Well ladies, I had my CMV blood test on Thursday and they put it through as urgent so hopefully they'll have the results back by Tues, and then the nurse will call me to make arrangements to move forward!! So excited!!!

Shelly  with stimms my love!!

Alexia So EC on Wed for you   honey!  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi 

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes!

Good Luck with your stimms Shelly  and for your EC Alexia  for a  this cycle for both of you. 

For all of you that I haven't mentioned I'm sorry I just need to get to grips with who you all are and what you're up to!!  There's loads of you! 

Good Luck to you all whatever you're doin and hopefully I'll be more switched on tomorrow after our appts at Care - I'm so excitied I cant concentrate tonight!!  

Axxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Alexia (Lister) EC 08/11 ET 11/11     

shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 13/11     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) D/R 01/11 Baseline 14/11     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S Appt 06/11 awaiting bloods and matching     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girlies

I am back 

Thanks to Lou for looking after you all  

welcome Mandy wishing u sooooo much luck with ur appt tomorrow honey keeping everything crossed for u   

shelly  for stimming tomorrow

Alexia  for ur scan tomorrow and EC this week   

On the subject of christmas trees i always put mine up on the 1st of December or the first weekend of december if i am working on the 1st!!

Sara sorry ur af still hasnt arrived me neither 

Well sorry for no more personals, but my broadband is down atm, and so using dial up and need to catch up with everything 

Will do full personals tomorrow

If anyone has any updates for the list, then please IM me and i will update for u

Love Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

thanks for all your good vibes x x xfingers crossedxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Hope that ur all doing well today

Mandy hope that ur appt goes well, will pop in later to check up on your news sweetie   

Shelly  for ur first stims injection..... ur off now sweetie, when is ur first stimming scan hun??

Alexia hope that ur scan has gone well today  that EC will be very soon for you 

Kate how r u sweetie
Tara hope that ur doing well
Ruth hope that u Lee and Kerescen are all well

KellyD hope that u and twin bump are doing well
Kelly hope that u and ur little bump are ok
Nic have u had any more scans honey
Tweetie and Kay hope that ur both well girls and that ur not so little bumps are well

Lou any news on the blood tests sweetie

Nichola hope the down reg is going ok honey

Miss TC hope that u r well sweetie

Rhonda hope u hear some news soonish

Sending love and hugs to anyone i missed

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone! Hope you all ok, not really got much to report at the moment, had a doc app today about the pco which was a complete waste of time! Saw a nurse, who was lovely and printed out loads of info but couldnt tell me much. She also said that should I need any medication I wouldnt be allowed it on nhs as I have already had some private tx? Is that right

Gonna ask at my follow up if they can offer any advice, and if not then it will be back to the GP.

Grrrrr  

Anyone heard from alexia??

How was the break Em

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya kate

how r u hun

break away was ok, DH has been a right (*&^%& since getting back tho!
nearly showed him the door today i can tell ya, hes been asleep for a while so least its quiet!!

I havent heard from Alexia either do u know what time her scan was??
hope its all gone well

I would check out what the situation is with the PCO, i dont think that they can not allow nhs treatment for pco as u have had private treatment for IF

I may be wrong but PCO isnt purely IF is it its medical

perhaps clarify the situation with your local PCT or practice manager i think it sounds a bit wrong tho

Try not to worry about it its hard to say

I am going to see if the surgery will give me my blood test results

I had awful pain today, but still no af showed up its 4 weeks today since i spotted so who knows whats around the corner if i have any news will come and let ya know

Also ladies its egg share live chat tonight
Why not pop along and check out the new chatroom

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Thats what I thought hun, I will see what they say on monday at lister and if they say I should be able to get help from gp then they will be hearing from me again!!

I have heard from alexia but will let her do the posting!

Sorry dh is being a pain hun, mine did that last week, must be the full   or something!! (does anyone else think that looks like a teabag not the moon?!?!)

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Kate

Ooh look forward to reading alexias news

Have just rang the  for my blood test results

Even more confused now than i was before

When i said to DH he told me its not his problem its mine

I have drs appt on wednesday evening but u know what its like u want to know NOW! not in 2 days time lol

Oh well patience is a virtue they say!!

Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Well not only have we been accepted for egg-sharing I am probably gonna start d/****** in 2 weeks!!! Just waiting for results of HIV test and one other and then she's gonna match us up! The Egg Co-ordinator said she was gonna move heaven and earth to get me started then so that if needs be I could fit in 2 Egg-share cycles prior to my 36th Birthday!! I'm v excited but also a little bit scared, it's all so real now, it's actually here!!! But I'll be fine once I get going with it I'm sure!

Alexia -  for you hun, look forward to reading your post later 

Em - Sorry your dh is being such a  they do this from time-to-time dont they?  I always find my dh is worse when he's over-tired (a bit like a baby!! )

Kate - Yes I agree the moon does look like a Tetley T Bag!!

Take Care everyone I've missed..

Axxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Way heyyyyyy Mandy!!!! Well done hun.

Best of luck x x x

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Vicki...

Ax


----------



## endometriosislass

Omg Fab news Mandy

Mandy sooo pleased to hear how well it went today wow iam shocked! I bet ur over the moon and u are sooo close to the chance of ur dream come true!! Kepp us updated and i think that the clinic are soo nice for looking at it in that way for u!! All the best so excited for u hun bout time luck changed eh?

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Mandy thats fantastic news!!!! 

WOOO HOOO         

Really pleased for you hun!
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just got back from shopping !

Amanda have posted to u elsewhere honey

Fabulous news at yr appt   

Alexia     honey

Vicki lovely to see u posting here 

Just a quick one as i am hoping DH is cooking dinner tonight, hes grovelling a little now!!

Egg share chat tonight ladies at 8pm in the garden

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

great news mandy    xxx
hi everyone you all ok xxx i had my first injection of menagon tonight dont no who was more nervouse me or hubsxx
it was fine thank god have been brickin it  got my scan on 13th {is that normal lenght of time we thought they might have seen us earlier to see if drugs were workin} they no what they r doing xx hopefully all will go to plan   
thanks everyone again nice nowing you are all out there xxxx


----------



## alexia

Hi girls, all is well!!! I have posted on other thread!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls

Just popped over to see how your all doing ! 
Mandy weclome &  sorry to hear your NHS clinic let you down i know how that feels,  but know atleast your be helping another couple as well which is an amazing thing to do,

Emily ~ i love the new picture of Bouncy looks fab when did you get that done ? 
Vicky How you doing sweetheart 

Alex    

Had acupunture today to try & bring AF on as the dances don't seem to be working i will let you know my (.)Y(.) are a bit sore so maybe !! 2

Lou ~ hope your party went with a bang !!
















Right better make pack lunch speak soon lovelys ! 
sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Hiya ladies

Lou - Hope your feeling better hun...Look after yourself..xx

Shelly - Glad the stimming injection went well hun...

Alexia - Great news hun. Good luck for e/c Wednesday...

Rhonda - Good luck for everything hun...

Kate - I really wouldn't of even thought it was a moon if you hadn't written anything before it.. 

Em - Good luck for Wednesday and the doctors hun....

Mandy - Great that you have been accepted for egg share and so quickly to...Good luck with everything hun..

Vicki - Was great chatting tonight...As always....

Kelly - Was lovely chatting with you to hun....

Sara - Hope AF shows up hun...good luck....How are them gorgeous kitties... 

Maz - Hope you are OK hun....

Ritz - Hope you are also OK hun....

Right Ladies I'm off to bed...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest

hi girls, just a quickie 


kateag said:


> Sorry dh is being a pain hun, mine did that last week, must be the full  or something!! (does anyone else think that looks like a teabag not the moon?!?!)
> 
> xxx


i thought it was an egg/embryo 

i'll do personals later, gotta get brandon to school now. (im also expecting a phonecall today with my appointment )
love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hhahahahahahah     Glad it wasnt just me that couldnt see what that was!!! 

I really need to have an early night this week, Im shattered!
xxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Maz - Thats what I thought to....Its only when you hover over it,it tells you its a full moon....I don't see it myself but whatever they say....
Good luck with the phonecall hun...

Kate - An early night will do you good then hun....I keep going to bed later than I should then all day I walk around dazed...  

Got to go as dh needs the lappy so will chat with you all later...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Morning all!

Maz - good luck for the phonecall later hun xx

No personals from me as I'm just catching up and should really be working!

The bonfire night went really well but yesterday, I woke up at around 6am feeling decidedly poorly and no it was not to do with too much  as I was too busy to over indulge! Anyway, I spent all of yesterday either in bed or over the loo







. My body couldn't decide on temperature either







and on my one effort to try and make a cuppa yesterday tea time, I nearly







on the kitchen floor!!! Nightmare! Feeling much better today except just to add fuel to the fire, the  has arrived! Em, will send her your way after hun.

And I missed egg share chat 

Right off to do some work!

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning girls!!

Lou hope that ur feeling much better today
oooh u have the 

Me next please tis about time dont ya think!!

thanks Ruth for the good luck wishes for tomorrow

Sara how r u doing hun, a friend of mine did my avatar from a pic, have had it a while but wasnt sure it would fit in my avatar box til i tried one night at silly o clock!

Alexia have posted elsewhere to u hun but keeping everything crossed thats possible

kate hope ur doing ok today

kelly hope ur well honey

vicki hope ur doing ok hows grant hun

maz hope u get ur phonecall shortly and its good news

love to all

be back later

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Where is everyone?? 

Maz, did you get your call hun

Em, any sign of that damn   yet?

Ruth how are you doing hun, not spoken to you in a while

Sara, any sign of af for you either??

Vicki, Kelly, Lou hope you all ok - its nearly xmas!!!  

My matey alexia is getting ready to go for ec, Im so nervous and excited for her!!! Feels like its all still happening for me cos we were doing it all at the same time! Keeping it all crossed for her. 

Anyway! Just thought I would say hello to you all!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hiya kate, no i aint had my call yet!  

i rang them n monday morning and i was told that they have recieved the letter that they were waiting for, bev said she would get the con to look at it that afternoon so i kinda thought i would get the call the next day. hopefully i will get it today  
bev only works mon, tue and weds so if i dont get it today it will be next week  

im getting soooo stressed, i just wanna get started now, its already been 10 weeks since i first got in touch with them  

hope your okies, love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just popping in to say good morning to u all!!

Thinking of Alexia!!! hope all has gone well

Kate still no sign of af, the symptoms i normally get have got stronger over the last two days but still no sign of her

I am off to the drs tonight so will see what words of wisdom if any he has for me !!

Will let u know when i know!!

Love to all u lovely ladies

Emxx


----------



## Guest

im getting really [email protected]@ed off now!!!!!!!!!! ive rang the clinic and they have recieved the letter from social services (as i said in a prevoius post i fostered my cousins son 7 years ago and this meant my son going on the 'at risk register' for 6 months)
anyway the letter states that there is no problems with us and no reason why we cant have ivf etc BUT because we moved our council is now county council instead of city council which means ive got to wait for another permission letter from the clinic so they can get in touch with county council and make sure they havent got any issues!
i know they won't have but it just means another long wait and im getting so [email protected]@ed off and depressed.
ive seen girls on here join after me but have already got near the end of tx and although im really happy for these girls i cant help being jealous and thinking 'its my turn, i was here first!'

sorry for the moan, i'll come back when i'm ready to smile again


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Maz, I really hope you get some good news very soon, it's sooo hard waiting i know    I've got my first cons at Lister next week and i'm still waiting for damned AF to start so i can have FSH test, def not gonna get results before apt now  
Was hoping that maybe i'd have something positive to take along with me but not now! Still waiting for my medical notes from when i had my lap 10 years ago too.. The consultant's not gonna have alot to go on with us, prob send us packing, especially if dp sperm count is zilch!! Getting very negative now and i am supposed to be trying to cheer you up SORRY  .  Try and keep your chin up hun, hard i know but i'm a great believer in everything is meant to happen at the right time and they say the best things come to those who wait, that's what i keep telling myself.       

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Maz, what a bloody pain. Im sorry they still messing you about, it wouldnt be so bad if they had told you this when you called the other day.

Try not to stress out too much, although easier said than done I know, is there anyway you could call the council and speed it up?? or maybe get them to fax it rather than post it, then they have it there and then, and get the original posted as well, nothing stopping them then is there?

Sorry hun, its horrible when the only thing holding you up is paper work.


----------



## Guest

i think i will do that kate, i'll ring the county council tomoro and ask them to send a letter to the clinic, at least then it will take less than a month hey. i did ask when i rang if i could at least have an initial app or the genetic bloods done but was told they cant until they recieve the letter  

thanks chick, love maz xxx


----------



## Guest

can i just say, i am sorry if i have seemed very me, me, me lately i just have so much going on in my head. i read and re-read your posts and nothing seems to sink in. i really do hope everyone is ok and hopefully i'll be back to my old self soon.  

take care girls, love maz xxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i've been a tad awol for a while because i'm up to my eye-balls in work and on top of that i'm knackered from the down-regging. i'm having my baseline on 14th so still a while to go yet  

i am thinking of you all and reading the thread though  

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya girls

Ritz - Not long now 6days will be hear before u know it and then onto the stimming stage   goodluck

Emily - Hope u had luck at teh doctors your the only person i have heard of have a cd that long,i thought it was bad for my recipaint on cd54   lets hope its staying away for 1 reason and one reason ONLY!

Maz - I REALLY feel for u hunnie,ur must be sooo mad in side and i dont blame u one bit,I complained about waiting to start tx but u deffintaly have the right to complain etc I really dnt no how u havent put ur put where the sun dont shine with sum people.But hey they say "good things come to those who wait"!!!!!! Keep us updated!

Kate hows the puddy cat situation u decised yet? I wudnt get a dog for the chewing and wudnt have a cat for scrathing furniture etc.

Aweeze - Did u get the rest of ur results?? hope its all good hunnie,Let us no wen u find out.

Alexia - looking forward to hearing ur news,i hope it al went well and u got lots of lovely juicey eggies.Goodluck for egg transfer tomorrow thats if ur having day2 transfer    this time tomorrow u will be in TWW!

Mrsredcap - Hows things on ur side hun? Have u decided weather u give it ago egg sharing at different clinic or u going for the sperm sharing?  


Ruth.sara,shelly,Mandy,Rhonda how are u girls doing? Love to u all

Well i called doctors to let them no i havent recieved my 12week scan date in post as they have me a week behind in dates so been booked in with midwife on monday to explain that at my scan i was moved forward by a week.Cant believe iam 12week pregnant in 11days   where time has went i just dont no,Pants are a nightmare none of my jeans fit so every morning i complain that i "got nothing to wear"   pants that were little big for me dont even fasten well they do but dig in me and dont want that.Got a pair of maternity pants off ebay but they are for wen iam a little futher on so iam living in one pair of jeans that i just bought bigger size and tracksuit bottoms   hate being inbetween sizes.Well nothing really to update from my side,but thought i wud pop on and do a few personals as its been a little while.

Anyone i havent mentioned please forgive me? Mwah x
Love kelly-belly


----------



## Dolphin01

Just a quick post for me ladies as I'm off to bed....Kerecsen decided to wake up at 5am so I'm off to catch up on some well deserved sleep....Will post more tomorrow when I'm awake  
Night night
Love to all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone hope you are all ok xxx my stimming injections going ok xx bruised bum and headaches.
decided friday my last day at work till we no if we have got preggers or not feeling really tired and these headaches ar mad!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening all

Just popping in to see if there was any news from alexia

Alexia thinking of u and ur eggies in the lab of lurve tonight     

Kelly lovely to hear from you and little one

maz thinking of you sweetie
the waiting around really drives u  doesnt it

Lou any news on the tests

Shelly have u tried 4head for the headaches
glad the stims are going well

Sara any news on ur AF
Maria any news on your af

well theres no news on mine

Been to the drs tonight 
I have to wait til the 1st week in december if i still havent heard anything about tx then i have to let them know and they are going to chase it, altho they dont hold out much hope for us but "if i want to put myself thru it"

Apparently my blood results came back as 7 for fsh but its not a true reading apparently and doesnt actually indicate the true fsh and i def am not pg so its just waiting and more waiting!

I am off for a week as i have the lovely sinusitis again  so on a longer course of anti biotics this time around

I cant get into chat  so will prob have early night as lost lot of sleep with poorly head

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

NO I HAVENT EM WILL GET SOME TOMORROW THANKS XXX 
HAS ANYONE ANY GUIDANCE WHAT MIGHT HAPPEN OVER NEXT WEEK 4 ME AND HUBBY WE R HAVIN SCAN ON MONDAY TO CHECK STIMMIN THAT WILL BE 8TH DAY?


----------



## aweeze

Evening all - this is going to be quick from me!

Maz - what a bleedin nightmare - how much more burocracy can they throw at you? That's just pants! It's like you're being punished for doing a good thing by fostering your cousin's son - just doesn't make sense really  

Ruth - ooooh Noooo and there we were in chat chopsing away until about 2am!! Trust Kerecsen to get you up at 5am! No wonder you're having an early night hun!!!!!

Em - sorry you are down with sinusitis hun   - right we have to get the witch to cme visit you so you can get on and get that day 2 test done   She should be with me for another couple of days and then i'll send her on!! 

I got another couple of tests back today - both negative but there are a couple still to come. A week tomorrow, I should get a call from my clinic to let me know if they will have sperm so that I can egg share with them again. I think I'm going to see if I can book a back up appointment and get myself on the donor sperm list at Care Northampton just in case so that I don't waste any time if I have to move after the phone call  

Anyway - like I said - short and sweet from me tonight! If I haven't mentioned you, doesnt mean I'm not thinking of you 

Lou
X


----------



## Guest

i know lou. i think they must have loadsa [email protected]/t in there files at ss tho because i was 18 yrs old, single and had a 10wk old baby. i got a call about a year after that writes books about children in care (employed by ss) and she was adament that when i fostered him i was 25 with a 9month old baby and i had a partner?

the social worker obv lied so i could take him and i wonder if thats why my ds got put on the at risk register!

well thats all in the past now and i'm trying to look to the future, (anyone gotta crystal ball?  )

hope everything is ok with you hun, love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze

[fly]*WHOOO HOOO !!!!!!*[/fly]

I just got a call from the clinic to say they have a sperm donor for me! Will be back later when I've come down off the ceiling!!!!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Woohoo Lou Fab news!!!!!!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Great news Lou!!!!!  looks like you can get going asap!!!

Helen xx


----------



## Mrs_H

aweeze said:


> [fly]*WHOOO HOOO !!!!!!*[/fly]
> 
> I just got a call from the clinic to say they have a sperm donor for me! Will be back later when I've come down off the ceiling!!!!!!



















So happy for you Lou thats great news (understatment ) 
lots of luck 
Sara xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

BRILLIANT NEWS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## endometriosislass

Hip Hip Horay!!!!!​
Hiya hun 
So pleased to hear ur news no wonder u need time to peel urself off ceiling!!!!! 
Well done hun! No stopping u now eh?

Love kelly


----------



## Guest

thats great news, actually it isnt, its the best news ever. im really happy for you babe.
now get down off that ceiling or at least give the light fitting a bit of a dust whilst your up there


----------



## alexia

WICKED NEWS LOU...WELL DONE  

Ant idea when u can get going??

Alexia x


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, 

Maz how you feeling hun?? Hope you feeling a bit better, I know exactly what you mean about reading and its not staying in! Been like that myself!!

Em and Sara ANY sign of the old bat yet??

Lou, so pleased for you hun, I bet you are still dancing! Have you got face ache from smiling yet!

Alexia!! marmite!!!! I am SO happy for you hun! Been waiting for text all day!! Feels like Im going through it with you!!! Im a nervous wreck!!! Hope you got some sleep this afternoon, and you get a decent night tonight knowing your little embies are all safe and warm!! 

All is ok here, looks like I almost def have pcos but going to get my go to ref me to a gynae dept on nhs and get what I need done, and who knows, could also be an extra added reason why no baby number 2 here. As they have always said that dh's   must have always been like this, its strange for it to happen so suddenly, so why Holly was so easy they dont know 

Anyway! Also, we are looking at houses, gonna move sometime next year, and we want a project cos I love decorating! Anything to keep busy!!! 

Also, Kel, not getting a cat just yet! Dont want the leather sofa and new carpets ruined!!! Good job i didnt say anything to madam about it!

xxxxx


----------



## alexia

Oooh Kate that sounds positive.  Maybe they will give u a few cycles with clomid  Wouldnt that be wicked if it worked without having to go down the ivf/icsi route! 
New house too.....ur gonna be busy next year with the holiday too!! U go girl! 
xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou - Fantastic news on the donor Hun....Now you have your lucky mascot.. 

Maz - Sorry to hear your going through the mill at the moment Hun...Hope it sorts itself out soon.....

Sara - It looks like Rocky rules the roost in that picture Hun...So very sweet though....

Kelly - Hope you are well Hun...Not long now till your 12 week scan...

Alexia - Great news Hun about the eggies...Good luck for ET....

Em - Hope you are well Hun..

Kate - Hope you get a few more answers soon about things...Ooh house hunting...Good luck for that Hun....

Hope everyone is well....Hello to everyone else Ive missed...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze

Oh Ladies - what a day! hank you all so much for your lovely messages - you had me close to tears!

I feel like I've been grinning all day! To go from last week being told that it would be another 3 months for a donor and looking at clinics to move to etc to suddenly get that call this morning was like my birthday at christmas all rolled into one!!!! To add to that, one of my friends on my other thread got a bfp today and then my lovely friends on here Ruth & Lee (and Kerecsen of course) have given me a lovely teddy bear with a personalised message on his t-shirt as a pressie! Of course he is going to be my mascot for this cycle - I already feel like he's been lucky for me!  If I wasn't so happy at this moment I would cry!!!!! (If ya know what I mean!!!!)

Anyway, I don't know when I'll start as I'm on day 3 of this cycle which based on my prev cycles would have me having EC on 8th Jan. It will all depend on whether we can work it in around the xmas shut down! And of course I haven't been matched yet which has never been a problem before at my clnic but who knows and of course I also want to see the consultant once all my bloods are back to see what we are going to do differently to try and make this one work out for me. 

oooh I really want to do some personals but head is just so not together! Will come back later and try!

Lou
X


----------



## ritzi

hi all

lou i wanted to say well done to you- you must be so delighted. i bet you cannot wait now  

hopefully this time lucky!
i'm sure you'll be matched in no time 
ritz.


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, well the old   arrived this morning, so my trigger shot didnt work for us.  

Never mind, onwards and upwards and all that! 

Also had the appointment from hell with the gp today!   I went in and she asked me why i was there, so I said to be ref to gynae as I have been told I have pco. She asked who told me (lister) said she had never heard of them (?) I then said I was having ICSI done there, she didnt know what icsi was   
She then went on to ask for PROOF of the scan, which I dont have, and said its very unlikely that I have pco. I stated a few symptoms and she said, I doubt it. She asked if I wanted to be sent to a fertility clinic or a gynae??!
She then asked if I wanted anything else, when I said how long do you think it will take she said "2 weeks, 2 months who knows" in a very rude tone, so I just walked out   So was made to feel like I was making it all up! She was so rude and dismissive! 

After cooling down a bit, I did  a bit of research myself at home, and one of my main symptoms, hidradentis suppurativa, is related to pcos, and she told me "def not related, no way" So if I could find that out myself, why did she not know? Another comment was you dont have diabeties you wont have pcos! 

Urgh! anyway, sorry for ranting, was just so so angry when I left. Would have slammed her door had it not be automatic close!  

Hope everyone is ok! 
xxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

Aw Kate - you weren't supposed to get the witch  - I told her she had to go to Em next when she'd finished with me! Stupid witch never does what she's told! 

What a pants appointment with your GP! I find that with mine though - they don't cope very well with people understanding things better than they do. So did she refer you to a gynae in the end?

And double pants that you couldn't slam the door on your way out! That's just not on! 

Yesterday, I posted that the lovely Ruth, Lee and Kerecsen had bought me a cutie teddy and I thought I would post a piccie here and share with you guys coz I'm so chuffed with him..


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Not many personals tonight as i am feeling really tired

Kate, i just read ur post, is there not another gp u can see??

I just wanted to add, that i was diagnosed with pcos march 24 1994 and i am not diabetic but do have pcos, i had ovarian drilling in 2002 and it improved but no tests have ever shown me to be diabetic, even tho there is family history!!

I would hold on til u see the gynae fingerscrossed it wont be too long

Sorry the  got u

Lu what a lovely teddy how cute is he!!

Have u come off the ceiling yet!!

Nichola hope that the Down reg is going ok nnot long til u have ur baseline

Ruth, hope u had a good nights sleep!!

Shelly hope that the stimming is going well wont be too long until ur 1st scan hope u have lots of follies

Amanda hope that ur doing ok

maz hope ur doing ok hun

Tara hope ur doing ok

Love to anyone i missed
catch up soon
Love Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine

Hello my lovelies!! 

Hope your all well,

Alexia   for Et tomorrow!! Got everything crossed for your 2ww! 

Em Hope your ok, get to bed girl and rest. Think I'm going to sleep like a   tonight, such a manic week at work!

Kate Sorry the old BI*CH, sorry I meant   turn't up. 

Well the nurse called me this evening, and I've got to go in on 21st of this month for the remaining blood tests, and it looks like she's managed to match me with a potential recipient!!!   WOOHOO!!    She also asked if I'm happy to start tx at the beginning of Jan? UMMM....let me think about that one? YES YES YES!!!! I'm so excited, it's all coming together. I've got high hope for us ladies, let spread the love and the         

Lou, Maz, Sara, Kelly, Shelly and Helenhope your all well. Hope I've not missed anyone out, if I have please feel free to kick my  

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

FANTASTIC NEWS RHONDA!!  

All the very BEST of luck, hope i'm not long behind you  

Maria xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Lou - Oh he does take a good picture....Have you decided on a name yet?  

Rhonda - You forgot me but don't worry I'm not going to kick your     ...Thats great news Hun you will soon be well on your way...Good luck.....

Kate - Hope your feeling calmer now Hun after that stupid GP obviously didn't have a clue....Hope things get sorted soon...

Em - I had a good nights sleep thankyou Hun...Hope you are well....

Lou - Forgot to say that Kerecsen got on really well today....Its was just like a nursery....He had a great time....He just got stuck in,didn't even care about where we were  
We stayed with him thought as you have to,we even got to join in with the painting with Kerecsen.....He decided to check what the finger paints tasted like...He must of liked it as he went to do it again  
He is the second youngest there but that didn't bother him at all   

Take care 
Luv Ruthie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Gosh, I cant believe so long has passed since I last posted on here!!  This week has flown by in a blur! So I'm really sorry girls for neglecting you!  It's no excuse but I've been mad busy at work, dh left his job yesterday to start a new one monday so has needed a bit more support and reassurance than normal and basically I'm just rubbish!!  Grovelling apologies   

I've caught up on all your news:

*Lou* - that is awesome news, you must be so excited Hun!  
*Kateag* - sorry your having bother hun,  you get the tx you need and have a right to expect from the NHS!! (Hey I wont get started on them or we'll be here all day!  )
*Alexia* - I hope all goes well with ET hun and  for your 2ww 
*Mrs Redcap * - Hope you're ok Hun, not seen you in chat this week much I must have kept missing you. 
*Endometriosislass* - How are you hun? Did you find out about your stitch? Hope you and bubs are ok.
*Ruthie* - Glad Kerecsen enjoyed himself fingerpainting! The teddy you bought Lou was gorgeous!
*Em* - I hope you are feeling less tired today hun and that the evil  shows up soon!
*Rhonda* - Congratulations on your match Hun, you must be so excited.  

To everyone I've missed a big  and hope you're doing ok! 

I still haven't heard from the eggshare woman and being as she said I probably would start d/regging 2 weeks after my appt (which happily coincided with start of next period) I think I should be hearing soon!  Think I'll give her a bell on Monday and remind her I'm still here! 

Take Care everyone

Amanda xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

it's been a short while and i'm still down-regging  b/l on tuesday so hopefully we'll switch to stimms then   

mandy - glad it went well for you. hopefully you'll be down-regging soon 

ruth - glad your ds got on alright. sounds like he had lots of fun 

rhonda & maria - not sure we've said hi before..i've not posted a lot - more of a watcher 

em - down-reg is okay thanks. feel a bit low today  but hopefully we''ll cheer up come tuesday. 

kateag - sorry your longshot didn't work   your GP sounds  

lou - great news as i said before hun  

alexia - glad the EC turned out alright......hoping for a BFP  

ritz.


----------



## alexia

Hey girlies.  All done and dusted, just a waiting game again now. Thanks for all ur good wishes. Hope is all well with u all. 

Kate =sorry the trigger didnt work hun and the   showed her nasty face.    Cant believe ur Gp. I would ask to see another and make a complaint too! So did she refer u?

Rhonda= well done hun on the recipient, your nearly there! 

Ritz= sorry u dont feel so great on the d/r. I felt crappy until a few days into stimms.Just bear with it  

Thanks again to all you other chickies....uve all been great!
Alexia


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Alexia (Lister) ET 11/11  Testing 22/11     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 17/11     

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) Stims 14/11     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S Appt 06/11 awaiting bloods and matching     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Hello everyone! 

Hope you all ok. 

Alexia, great news hun, have posted on the other thread but really excited for you!

Ritz fingers crossed for the baseline scan, and to start stimming!

mandy hope you start soon hun!!

ruth glad your bubba had fun! Its more nerve wracking for us than them!! 

Rhonda, brilliant news hun! How long did it take you to decide to say yes then?  

Em hows you hun? Any sign of the godamn  ?

Sara, Kelly, Vicki Lou hows you all? 

We braved bluewater today    wont be doing that on a saturday again! Fighting left right and centre with everyone just to get into a shop! Kept madam in the pushchair the whole time in case she got lost and she normally hates being in there, but even she didnt argue today! Got a few presents sorted, but the queues were mad! We were in wh smiths and there were girls running and screaming, dh thought they had stolen something, but turned out pete from big brother was signing his book! Had a peep, nothing amazing with BRIGHT red hair!!! had to get out of there before the high pitched screetch drove me mad!!

Am now home, feet up watching the dancing (well x factor now til it comes back on) and having a takeaway! (start the diet monday!)

Hope you all ok and having a good weekend. 

me
xxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi just to say thankyou to everyone who is thinking of me and my thoughts are with you all xxx
thanks again{ i will get to no all your names and use them eel abit rude not doing } all take care xx  
lots of love and thoughts shelly xx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hiya Girls !! 

Hope your all doing ok... have been a bit slack  & will have to read up on on your news 
Emily i see you have your IVF appoitment in a couple of months  thats really good news ! 
Lets hope bloody AF just comes now ! 

Kate OMG bluewater on a saturday ~ it's a no go zone i am lucky i used to live 10 minutes away now only 30 but hardly ever go their if i do it's just for cinema food or on a wednesday lunch time   think it's quite then, 

I have some good news we have finally got our NHS funding     ~ after 4 years so i really am pleased but i hope we won't need it as we still have FET 1st ! if we do need it 1st cons is 15th Jan but DH need to do a SA on 18th Dec, 

thinking of you all girls even if i don't post you eggsharers hold a place in my heart because what we do really is priceless ~ i think about my lady being pregnant now without me she wouldn't have had that chance  and it's an amazing feeling, you trully are  

Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening all

Thought would pop and do a few personals

Sara fab news on the nhs funding

Thanks for ur message, lol i may have appt but i had one in october too but til the funding comes thru now we cant move forward, i think until then its just a matter of course they will see me every 4 months to monitor my endo, if funding isnt sorted by the appt theres a chance they may operate, which we dont really want the cons included as it risks me losing more eggs but time will tell, i was planning contacting the pct to check where we are but til i have af not much point really as they dont have all my bloods done

Lou, missin u in chat tonight i cant get in 
catch up with u soon no doubt!

Rhonda lovely to hear from you how many seconds did it take!!

ALexia fantastic news on u being on ur  finally

kate hope ur doing ok 
in regards to ur question no theres still no AF!!
when there is i will do a big post on here!!

shelly wishing u lots of luck for ur stims scan honey
hope theres lots of big fat follies
Dont worry about the names thing, there are such a lot of us here even i sometimes struggle with names!!

Nichola, kelly, maz and anyone i missed hope ur all well

love Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

WELL IM REALLY EXCITED BUT NERVOUSE 4 TOMORROW LETS HOPE IV GOT 8 OR MORE LOVELY FOLLICLES LET YOU ALL NO FINGERS CROSSED XXX
HOPE ALL YOU LADIES ARE WELL XXXX


----------



## aweeze

Just a quickie to wish Shelly lots of luck for stimms scan tomorrow      

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Shelly good luck today hun! Hoping there are lots of lovely follies in there!!!

Im off to Lister later, see what they recommend for next time. Hopefully they wil have a def idea of what will work. Saw thousands of pregnant women yesterday and was really starting to get to me   Just have to concentrate on other stuff a bit harder. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

A busy week ahead for all you egg sharers it seems!!

Alexia, hope that ur taking it easy    

Shelly hope that ur scan has gone well today honey and u have lots of follies

Lou any news on ur blood tests honey

Nichola  for ur baseline scan tomorrow

Jetabrown  for ur initial appt today at the lister

Kate  for ur follow up appt today hope it goes well honey

Rhonda, Maz, tara, Ruth, Maria and Amanda hope ur all doing well!

Still no AF for me but had letter from local hospital and been in touch with PCT today, i am going to panel tomorrow

Dont get too excited as they said its prob gonna be 18 months +  well thats til june as i will be bumped up the list as will be 35 then,if only they had kept me on the list from my original date i would be almost at the top

Oh well..... we will wait for tomorrows news!

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi kate,lou em and mrs H for all your thoughts iv been and we have 17 follicles             got to up my dose of menegon and go back on wednesday to see if they have grown   
so fingers crossed 4 wednesday xxx
thanks to everyone again x  EM! hope you go on ok xxx
kate i feel same when i see pregnant ladies when u want something so bad you tend to see it all over its like when you get a new car all youy see is that make of car everywhere we will get there hun one day soon xx
bye till later luv shelly
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, feeling a bit more positive now 

im gonna try and do some personals although im not too sure what everyones doing at the min (also is there alot of newbies on here or is it me? well if there is welcome to the nut house girls )

right what have we got erm....

shelly great news on the follies hun 

lou, congrats on getting matched, really chuffed for ya babe 

jetabrown, how did your app go today chick? 

sara, great news on the funding hun 

kate, hope your ok, hows the diet going 

kel & kelly d, hope your both enjoying gettin fat  only joking honest, hope your enjoying carrying your little miracles 

alexia,nichola,rhonda, tara, ruth, maria & amanda hope everything is going your way girls    for you all

sorry to anyone ive missed  

i havent got anything to report reallybut hopefully i will get some news within the next week.

there is one thing tho on the lucky 7 thread who keeps changing the bubbles from 7 to 8? 

anyway, take care everyone, love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Shelly

Fantastic news on them follies

Grow follies grow grow grow!!!!!!!

Hope the next scan shows an increase in size of your follies

Love Emxx*


----------



## Guest

oh em i missed you out on my list   im sowwy.

hope your ok hun x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls 

Just got back from the vets my poor little Rocky isnt having very rocky poo's poor little kitten i have been feeding him chicken and rice but it didnt improve he has some medicine now so lets hope he will be ok   keeping pets is def not cheap ! 

Thanks maz i am worried about the funding thou as they are very stricked on BMI mine has increased with treatment & pcos   so it's now 32, but with trying to have fet before hand i am not sure i will be able to lose much weight what with xmas & new year inbetween oh well rant over just don't want to keep waiting just to lose a few pounds, 

Hope you will hear from you clinic this week & things will start moving forward, 

Shelley well done on your 1st scan, that's great news lots of water & protein and i sure they will grow nicely 

Emily ~ where is that witch grrrrrrrrrrr... Hope it went well at panel today ! 

Hope all you other ladies are doing well 
Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone, 

Just popped on to let you know how it went today, dr says he isnt worried about how to treat me next time, he will start me on a higher dose and keep more of an eye on me, and may also add metaformin in while I am doing the tx because of the pco/s (he says im in the middle of having one or other) 
Only problem is, he isnt sure if I can share again due to the poor response, but he is going to fight my corner for me, as he says they dont get very many young and healthy donors in. He asked me to call in jan to find out, but I said I couldnt wait that long, so he said I can call next tuesday and find out. so Im keeping everything crossed til then. 
We have decided that should we be allowed to share, we will be starting in April. 

Bit nervous now, but hey ho, if we arent allowed to share, we will have to do straight ivf on our own. I want to share though.

Sorry no personals, just in now after food shopping and picking holly up (had to get trains and buses today otherwise would have been stuck in mad traffic still)

Hope you all ok

xxxx


----------



## Guest

kate babe, ive got everything crossed for you , hopefully you will be able to have another shot at eggshare and the new dose will improve the amount of eggies.


----------



## aweeze

Hello!

Maz - sorted yer bubbles out hun - thought you needed to be on a triple to try and encourage that phone to ring  

Kate - glad the appointment went well in as much as your consultant is confident about what to do for you next time and nice to hear that he is prepared to fight your corner for you - fingers crossed for when you call next Tues 

Sara - poor Rocky  Good news on the funding but lets keep  for not needing it - the FET is gonna work! 

Shelly - fabbie follies hun  will be keeping it all crossed for you for next scan and EC

Ruthie babes - Where are you?   Brill that Kerecsen got on so well on Friday - what a little star he is!

Alexia - hows that 2ww treating you?

Nichola - lots of luck for baseline scan tomorrow    

Amanda - did you call the eggshare lady today? Any news?

Oh gawd I've probably forgotten peeps - if I have I'm sorry  

Well I phoned the path lab today to chase up the last of my bloods (lupus anticoagulant) and was told that it had been sent on to Oxford so I called them and he said it usually takes about 4 weeks  so it's gonna be about another 2 weeks to wait! 

I also called the egg share co-ordinator to confirm to her that I was ready to go and that I have my sperm donor so she is going to get matching me up. She's pretty good with her list and matches quite quickly normally so as long as they get an acceptance from a recipient things should get going fairly quickly. So I'm just waiting for the call to let me know whether they want to start me now or in Dec. Given that I'm on cd7 now, I think it will be Dec which if AF comes on time will mean I start DR jabbing on xmas day 

The only thing I do need to sort is a consultant appointment to establish what we are going to do to make this one work! I've never been seen by the consultant and as the clinic is nurse managed, think I may have a problem getting to see her. She is in demand for TV interviews and lectures etc and they try and guard her appointments but I want to see her rather than any of the fellows as she has the knowledge and experience. So that's my next thing.    

Well there we go - that's my update!

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Kate thats good that the cons is fighting your corner it really does make a difference  for ur call next tuesday  

Wishing you lots of  for ur april

Lou, hope that its not too long before ur matched, i hope that u can get an appt with the consultant, i know what its like having a cons whose in demand for tv interviews etc mine is the same (except different consultant to you and different clinic!) Hope that the other tests come back for u sooner rather than later

Sara sorry to read about rocky hope hes feeling lots better soonish

Good news about ur funding but as lou says heres hoping u wont be needing it     for ur fet
btw any news on ur af yet!!

Maz hope that phone rings for u soon

SHelly lots of    honey

Kelly lovely to chat to u tonight sorry about having to leave but had probs in chat typing messages almost all night and then i couldnt type nothing!

Love and hugs to all i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## aweeze

See I told you I'd forgotton someone!  I was tossing and turning in bed trying to get to sleep and I suddenly remembered....... I missed Em!  Norti me   So I had to get up (see look at the time!)

Sending you all the luck in the world Em for the panel tomorrow. It's about time you got your much deserved chance hun  Mind you, if that nasty little witch would get her act sorted, you'd be a step in the right direction in getting those bloods done.....

OK - I can go back to bed now and dream that one day, I might be less of a fruitcake  . Heaven help any child of mine! 

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag*

Em, im keeping so much crossed for you right now!!!! 

When will you hear what that have to say

Sending massive   your way hun. 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i'm now stimming.....my scan went well and they've started me at 200iu  
did anyone else have follies showing on this scan? i've got 12 small follicles showing - last time on day 2 protocol my ovaries had no follies. nurse was very pleased though so not sure i understand this day 21 protocol   
i expected no follies and thin lining but got 12 ish tiny follies and thin lining 

any ideas? ritz. 

em  can't wait to hear your news hun


----------



## Guest

my big bro has just called me to see if ive heard anything yet, he said that if i havent had at least 1 app b4 xmas he will do the ivf himself, he said he just needs to buy.....

a telescope (to look inside at my ovaries to see when i ovulate)
a long straw and a handheld hoover (to suck out the eggs)
a copy of mayfair (for dh)
a microscope (so he can mix everything together)
and a turkey baster (for obv reasons)

now thats what you call brotherly love


----------



## MrsRedcap

What a fab brother!!!


----------



## endometriosislass

Ritz - If u are meaning the scan when downregging to see if everything is quiet in there.yes i had a few follics in there already didnt no that was possible but obv it was.Glad to hear ur stimming hun hope it all goes well.

Maz -         Just a brother we all cud have done with lol.Glad to hear ur sorted  

Love kelly


----------



## Guest

omg kelly qick post agint, your posts are 666. are you planning on naming bubba damien?


----------



## endometriosislass

oh dear glad u noticed cos i wudnt have  
Phew i already got damien for brothers dont want any more


----------



## Guest

cant you tell i typed that out fast   its all spelt wrong


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi ~ all quite on the chit chat frount   

hope you all ok ! any news ??

Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girlies

Hope that ur all ok

Its gone mighty quiet here hasnt it!

So i can ask a question  

As you girls know i normally do an egg share chat first monday of the month

The question is, is this ok do you think or do u think perhaps they should be held more often, the reason i got to thinking is that

Octobers was on the 2nd then novembers was the 6th which is about 5 weeks

Are they ok as they are or would u like to do them more often or perhaps on different day of the week

either IM me or post here and i will do whatever i can!

Anyway moving on from that

Shelly hope that todays scan went well honey and u have lots of lovely follies

Jetabrown and Maria hope that ur appts went well today at the lister

Lou how r ya hun hope ur ok and got up ok after ur late night

Ruth hope that u and ur little man are well

Kate hope u and ur little lady are well

Maz  at ur brother any news on a phone call

Sara any news on af hun??

sorry to anyone i missed  

No af here still  
kelly my bil didnt want to go out so we went for a drink so tis his fault i reckon  

However tonight DH has tried to give me a hug and chest is too sore to touch so maybe sounds promising then again maybe not

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Emily

I think the chats are fine the way they are to be honest not many people turn up anyways.So i am happy with the way they are and the day.
Oh we have deffintalty got to blame it on the BIL,Arent the hospital going to give u a blood test or anythign surely they have got to know why this may be happening

Goodluck ++++
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag*

Hello girlies. 

Hows everyone?? Em, I think the chat is ok as it is hun, I almost always forget anyway! So I should really just be quiet!!!  

Not really got much to say at the moment! How strange for me!!!

It seems to have gone so quiet on here lately? Have we got loads of sharers watching but not talking or has it just gone quiet cos its almost xmas and no one cycling??

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

thanks for the feedback

Will leave them as they are

As u know i also have other boards and do 2 chats a month for them, and didnt want u girls to be out on a limb so to speak!!

On another note.........

All egg sharers welcome be they inbetween treatment, waiting to start or have buns on board!! 

I aint a sharer and i am here lol!!

love to all

Emxx


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone i went for my scan today and there are 14 nice big follies and loads of little ones they said so got to go back on friday to see whats happening, hopefully e/c early next week     
hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love shelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07 12 wk scan 27/11     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Alexia (Lister) ET 11/11  Testing 22/11     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 17/11     

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) Stims 14/11     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S Appt 06/11 awaiting bloods and matching     

birdiew 1st ES (cromwell Darlington) tx to start in new year     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## ritzi

hi eveyone

i'm still here   and more exciting i'm on the stimming bit of the lists - i'm very excited 

shelly i'm glad someone else is stimming - i not so lonely now......like you i have a scan on friday - but only been stimming 2 days so not expecting miracles yet!

the thread is quiet at the mo - but there are a few of us cycling - me shelly alexia, fin and debz i think....

kelly - thanks for the feedback re follies....send me some   would you lass. scan on friday  

ritz.


----------



## birdiew

Hi Em

Can i be added to the Waiting to Egg Sharers -  i am due to start Tx in the new year at Cromwell darlington

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Sarah

welcome to the egg share chit chat

Have added you to the list honey

Emxx


----------



## birdiew

Thanks Em


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, 
no news for me yet, i should recieve a letter at the same time as the clinic (i havent yet tho) so i will know when they recieve that and can then wait for my call.
im soooo eager to get going. it will be nice if they get to match me before xmas, it would be the best pressie ever for the recipiant hey.

i cant really comment on the chat room em, im too scared to come in   i tried it once and got soooo confused  
maybe i'll try again  

did anyone watch holby on tues night? that poor girl with cancer i was sooo glad they managed to save her eggs (i know, i know its not real  ) it made me even more determined to egg share  

erm aint got much more to say.... oh i know, funny story about ds  

he stopped at my mums on sat night and they were watching a program about fishing. my mum asked my step dad if they throw the fish back or if they eat those kind.
brandon piped up with "dont be silly nanna, you cant eat fish" so mum said, cause you can, you eat fish. brandon says "no i dont nanna, i wouldnt eat fish" so mum said, you eat fish fingers dont you? he said "yea, but nanna they are made outta chicken!"  
(he must be spending too much time with my mum, afterall she does think chickens can fly )

i'll come back n chat later, love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi all 

maz    Think Brandon & Jessica Simpson would make a great pair she was eatting tuna & tought it was chicken      Hope you here something soon, 

Emily sorry to sound  but did you say you were turned down from funded but it's going to appeal ? if not sorry i am not sure where i got that from, i really hope your fight for funding will end soon sweetheart  

Ritzisowner good luck for your 1st scan ! 
Sheely hope the stimms are going well and you have EC soon ! 
Alexia  sending stickey vibes to you ! 

sorry it's short must do housework so busy tomorrow, got hospital, counselling, Jimmy Carr, and my sisters baby is due phew !! let's hope AF hurrys up then i will be doing FET as well  
Sara xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

I am sorry I have been a total stranger for a few weeks but thought I better come and catch up with you all.

Hope you are all doing ok, I have been popping on the board and reading occasionaly if I can snatch a few minutes....been busy with work and if Im not working or doing housework I am sleeping or moaning about my back!! ( i never suffered with back ache before but since being pregnant its a nightmare) Pregnancy seems to be going well, I work from home and only go into the office once a month - I went in on tuesday and two people guessed I was pregnant! the bump is a bit of a give away, I cant believe how early I am showing. I am going to keep a bump diary so will change my profile pic to a bump pic when I get a chance to download them.

Hi Sara, hows it going, jesus wheres your AF?!?!?!? I hope she comes soon so you can get your embies on board where they should be! 
Maz, Hi Hun - i know what you mean about the chat room it all goes a bit too fast for me!! hope you get your letter soon
Hi Em, hope your keeping, still doing a fab job of the list!
Alexia, you ok ? how you coping in the 2ww?
Kate, dont know if i posted this already but Im sorry to hear your cycle got cancelled, fingers crossed for you for next time  
Kelly (endo) are you still about? How are you doing? have you had your 12 week scan yet if not must be in next week or so. i got mine on 27th November, cant wait!
Kellyd are you still about? hows the twin bump going, are you expanding rapidly too?

Anyone I missed I am so sorry by brain has turned to mush. 
Hi to all the newbies, nice to see a few new names on here.
Love and babydust to all 
Nic


----------



## Martha Moo

Sara

we went to the panel for a review

Due to them interpretting our bloods wrongly we were turned down and told we could appeal

However when my dh probed them a bit further it looks like its an admin error i dont know about u but a 7 doesnt look anything like 11 typed does it?? and they havent read the . point on my lh

we should hear back later on today, altho i am at work atm so wont know more til i get home we are expecting a call at 3

Emxx


----------



## Mrs_H

Oh Em it's such a rollercoaster yes i would like to know how a 7 can look like an 11   

I really hope you will have a lovely message waiting for you sweetheat 

sending lots of positive vibes not long to go !!!                                    
Thinking of you hun ! 

Sara xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Ritz Sending u lots of        hun Goodluck for ur scan hope all is well and u can get going with egg collection,I sense big fat juicey eggsies in there  

Nic Iam stil here hun,Iam doing fine ta,Went to see midwife on tuesday and iam gutted that i dont get my 12week scan til iam 14.5weeks preg   suppose i just got to stick with that thou.The midwifes words were -  Well kelly u did have a early scan at 7weeks and u havent had any problems with pains etc and no bad signs of anything,Yerrrrrrr so its not that its the reasurrance thats needed.but bugger i didnt get anywhere so have to wait til 14.5w san date is 6th december.

Hope everyone is well
Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Well as u can prob see from my signature
We had funding approved this afternoon

We will start our IVF in September 2007 on a short protocol   we are so pleased

Thanks to Lou and Kate for their IM's 
and everyone for their lovely messages

Sara any sign of that af??

Shelly and Nichola  for ur stims scans tomorrow
hope u both got lots of lovely follies

Lou my special friend  to you and  from Bouncer

Ruth hope that u and ur little man are well

Nic lovely to hear from you honey, not long til ur 12 week scan u will see a big difference i am sure

Kelly hope that ur doing good, poo to u having to wait til 14.5 weeks for ur scan 

sarah welcome once again honey hope ur well

Kate hows u honey

Alexia how is the  going hun

Love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Yeeeee,Haaaaaa​
Soooo pleased to hear ur FAB news Emily hun,

Well Done!!!!​
You must be over the moon and wow short protcol to it wil be here before u no it hun!
Aaaaw iam chuffed to bits for u i really am.Nice happy news to lighten things up after the bad luck news thats been going around hear lately.

Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

WONDERFUL NEWS EM !!! 
So pleased for you 
Big Hugs

Sara xxxx​


----------



## aweeze

Em - you already know how chuffed I am for you sweetie  

Hello to everyone!

Just dropped in to say that I had a call from my clinic today to say that I'm matched and that the recipient is keen to get going so providing the clinic are happy for me to start stimming whilst they are shut down for xmas, it looks like I could start DR in 11 days time! My nurse will call me Monday to let me know whether that's what they want me to do or whether I'll be going from next AF. I have also told them that I want to see the consultant to ensure that we do all that we can to make this one work and they say they will schedule an appointment for me. I can't believe that it's all going so right at the mo! If you're near something wooden - just touch it for me! 

Lou
X


----------



## endometriosislass

Lou - That is FAB news hun,so pleased to see ur post u must be soo happy and i dont blame u ne bit,wooohooo Iam likeing this roll of good news we are having.Not long then if they let u start Hope u can get going iam sure they will do whats best for u about weather its safe enough to start or not Goodluck let us no of any updates.

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lou

You know how pleased i am for you darling

Such fabulous news

So hoping that u can get going asap with this cycle

am gonna be sending u so much love and luck

Let us know when ur appt is with the consultant honey

Kelly i agree with u re the good news honey

Altho typically i am not a sharer but feel like i belong here!!

Ironically, though i was originally referred for egg share 2 yrs ago but sadly i couldnt share due to the severity of my endo 

Love to all 
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Alexia (Lister) ET 11/11  Testing 22/11     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 20/11 EC 22/11      

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) Stims 14/11 scan 20/11 EC 24/11      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry for the lack of contact this week, I've been on a course all week and my dh has started a new job so could hardly disappear to puter all evening! 

Hope you are all well, I'm just sat here waiting for the pharmacy courier to bring my drugs so thought I'd just nip on and say   I'll catch up with you all properly over the weekend, just wanted you all to know that just because I've not been on here doesn't mean I haven't thought about you all!! 

Lou - Great news that you're starting so soon!  We could be cycle buddies hun, I'm starting on 12 Dec.  
Em - I've posted elsewhere but so pleased to see the PCT have seen the light! 

Will catch up with everyone else later 

Axxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Morning Ladies
Em that is great news, I am really chuffed for you and DH
Kelly, hi! I am having scan at 12 weeks as they do the nuchal fold screening down here. 2 days till you hit the 12 week mark! has it sunk it that your expecting yet?
Lou - more fab news ! and all going to happen so soon!

hi to everyone else, must go do some work now

Nic


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya!!

Em, already said but I am so so pleased for you hun. I really hope the time flies by for you.  

Lou, fantastic news hun!!! 11 days! wow!!! we need one more, they come in 3's you know!!!

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hiya

Can anyone tell me what this nuchal fold is?? As i hear alot of ppl on about it and if it wasnt for it being mentioned on here i wudnt no about it.??

Love kelly


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kelly - It's a test that they do when you have a scan when your about 12 weeks pregnant.. they measure the thickness of the back of the babies head (neck) and if it's over a certain amount it's meant to indicate that the baby may have downs or some other abnormality, in which case your be offered further tests.  Don't think all NHS trusts do it by the sounds of it, though you could always try and get a private one if you wanted.

Helen xx


----------



## Guest

here kel, this is what i found x

Nuchal translucency test 
The nuchal fold translucency test is the latest and most accurate screening test for Down's Syndrome. It uses ultrasound to measure the amount of fluid between two layers of skin behind your baby's neck as those with Down's have a great collection of fluid than those who don't. This measurement is then fed into a computer, along with your age (the risk of Down's increases naturally with age), your baby's heart rate and any blood test results. The result will give you a risk factor, for example, one in 400, of having a baby with Down's and it's then up to you to decide whether to go on and have a diagnostic test such as amniocentesis.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

em - congrats on the funding   really pleased for you

lou - yeah on the matching. so pleased for you hun  

mandy  - cannot believe you are SOON to downreg- that went super fast!

so much good news going on lately - i just hope i can have some too.

my day 4 scan today showed 6-7 follies each side so all is looking good   i'm pleased. next scan monday and looking at EC either 24th or 27th (clinic shut on weekend   )

ritz.


----------



## Guest

wow girls, theres so much good news at the min  

ive got some too, ive just rang the clinic. they are all sorted now, my con is back on weds so he can just go over my letters then i will get a call with my app on weds/thurs.
i asked if i will be able to get an app in before xmas (i really want my bloods done out the way) and she said they can deff get me in for my first app and hopefully do my bloods on the same day also they will be able to get my counciling out the way before xmas too. im sooo happy    

now for some bad news   ive got to clean up big time, ive got piles of washing, clean and dirty. loadsa washing up to do, the stairs need hoovering and theres no chocolate in the house!  

btw has anybody seen our new smilie?   hehehe


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone everything sounds like it's going possitive for everyone it makes everything worthwhile xxxx
i went for my third scan today im still not ready for e/c 
but never mind eh slow and safe !!!!
i have 20+ follies they said there are a few size 12,13,14,15 but still not big enough  
so back again on monday they have reduced my drugs for over the weekend so i dont overstimm.
so lookin **** wed for e/c   fingers crossed eh xx
everyone keep smilin 
love shelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello girls

Ritz fab news hun glad to here ur getting more and more follies knew it wud do the trick for u  

Maz - Now u must be OVER THE MOON! Omg dont no how u havent compltely cracked up.If u got through that u will get through the TWW with flying colours.

Shelly - Sorry to hear ur not ready for egg collection yet but fab news on ur follies u got a nice basket full there and i hope they get plenty of eggs out of them.   Goodluck for wen u get a date for egg collection Hopefully wednesday

Mandy I noticed on another thread that u recieved ur meds yesturday YeeeHaaaa Its great wen u recieve ur drugs as theres no stopping u now and it seems extra REAL now doesnt it.If ur like me i cudnt stop sitting staring at them   What day do u start then?

Emily - Are u on a come down yet from ur amazing news?   And is that af there yet? U must get sick of us asking u that lol.

Mrsredcap+Sara - Any sign of ur wicked witches yet?? If not get those pee-sticks out!!! wonder whats up with her this month and last month must be busy delievering af`s to other ladies.Like santa and his pressies  

Lou - Any news yet weather or not clinic are allowing u to start while they are closed for christmas??

Rhonda hows things going on ur side hun Not to sure where abouts u are with things  

THINK i have got everyone?? No doubt there will be sumone i have missed   Yeh missed sumone but added them now   

Well couple of u might of heard me moaning in chat last night but OH MY GOD, Friday night i was absultely fine then we went to bed.Where i started to feel sickly so i swapped sides with Mark in bed so i cud be on the edge easier to get up and run to loo but nope it wasnt coming,Then i just felt soooo weird very hard to describe but the way i tell it as,I was lying down and i was really dizzy not in a spinning way,and then on my left hand side of my head it felt like sumone was just very lightly holding down my head on the pillow awful feeling,This was while feeling sick,dizzy..I sat up in bed freezing but cudnt face to lie back down but i eventally did and must have dozed off.Pheww it wasnt a nice experience and never had dizzy feeling like it,I lay there and knew if it got that little bit worse i needed help and hospital and thats not me as i not a one for hospitals.But there u go little bit gobblied **** from me.

Sorry to bore u all just thought i wud get the thread goign again cos its going quiet.Until i came of course.
Well I got 2weeks 4days for scan doing my nut in   but got to be thankful i got one,I do think its terrible thou with midwife saying ohhh well u did have an early scan at 7ish weeks and u havent had any probs so u will be fine   B**ch, Wud love to have a sly little peep with paying for a private scan but then i think i only got 2ish weeks left to wait although it seems like a life time as u can imagine.Never mind see iam off again lol
GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can tell what i watch carnt u  

Love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass

Knew i wud forget sumone,thats one more to list bet theres more.

Alexia -  How are u getting on u seem to be on the quiet side at the min hope ur ok?  

And another,

Nic - Goodluck with ur scans wish it was me,supose i just got to wait and be grateful,but it is hard,2ish weeks and counting.Look forward to seeing ur "bump pics" hun dont be long at posting them  

Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi Girls,

Well it seems very strange to be typing this but after lots of talking with DH, We don't want to do FET this year or maybe not ever,

We just want to get back to being us,

To be truthful we don't know if we ever want to do treatment again, so we are having a 6-12 month break, could be longer we just don't know .

I hope it's ok for me to still post & be of support to you all,

Things may change but for now this is what we want. 
I don't want to live for what could be I want to live in the here & now, life is so short and precious I don't want to miss a thing,

I don't want every conversation I have to be dominated by talk of treatment or babies,

I was nearly qualified as a counsellor before I started clomid / tx and I think I will return to it and complete my diploma, there are so many thing me & dh have planned and want to do, I feel like a massive weight has been lifted of my shoulders now.

Thank all so so much for all the lovely heart felt support you give me,

Lots of love & luck I pray with all my heart it won't be long before you all achieve your dreams,

Sara xx xxx​


----------



## kellydallard

Hello everybody peeps

Sorry I have been awol for a while,first of all I was constantly sick and exhausted and now I am starting to get my energy back.So I thought I would pop on and see how your all doing.

I have got my nuchal scan this fri coming,the hospital messed me about abit but my midwife insisited it needs to be done before I am 13 weeks and 6 days,so I kicked up a fuss and got in   I tell you hormones get you everywhere  

Kelz-hows you and your beanie bump hunny,cant believe you have to wait for your 12 week scan,think mine is in the next 2 weeks. Has it sunk in yet??

Nic-Im here hun,and yes I am showing   quite alot actually and I didnt think I would for a while cos I am a big lass anyway,I am gonna be huge before 20 weeks I can feel it. How are you hunny??I have started thinking of practicalities like trying to shop with 2 babies etc,its soo scary  have you started looking at souble buggies??we did and its a mare finding one to fit through our front door and its not a small doorway  seen a good one though,graco duo sport,its lovely and light and its got a big shopping basket  you ought to pop on the twin bumps thread.

Sara-hunny your post made me fill up.I totally admire your decision to have a good break ,it takes a very strong minded person to make that choice.I really hope you start to enjoy your life as before and it would be fab if you completed your degree for counselling.you go girl.But you do realise you can never leave us  

Lou-fanbloomintastic news that you could be starting soon hunny,over the moon for you 

Em-fantastic news about your funding babes,what a relief and you sssoo deserve it   all systems go then  

Kate-you ok hunny??

Maz-great news that you can start soon babe,I say stuff the cleaning and go out and buy some choccie!!!!   

Loads of love to all you lovlies

Will be back soon

Kelly x


----------



## Mrs_H

Thank you for your kind words Kelly  sending you loads of luck for your scan hope all goes well and you get some lovely scan photo's to share, 

thank you for inviting me to stay around i feel so close to all you girls 

Sara xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Just a quick one from me for now

KellyD lovely to hear from you and to hear ur feeling ur energy returning

 for ur nuchal scan look forward to hearing all about it 

Sara, i full appreciate why u need to take time out
Sometimes we just need to
I know that i have done it in the past and its made me a stronger person

You will always have a place here on the thread

Do come and post and let us know how ur getting on sweetie

Hope everyone is doing ok

Must get dinner on lol

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Guest

just a quickie from me,

kel   your a mean auntie    , 

and kelly d, great to hear from you, i thought the spaceship had picked up the wrong kelly   (btw i did my cleaning but went thorntons today mmmmmm  )

sara hun, stay with us babe, tx or no tx we all need each other  

i aint really got much to say, cant wait for ds to go bed, feeling sooo fruity   must be hormones  
its been soooo   today hasnt it? (i like this smilie  )

anyway gonna go, love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'd missed that smilie Maz.. I'm gonna go and look for it now!!   It's great!!  

Kelly sorry to hear you had a bad night feeling poorly sick hun, hope you're feeling better now.
Yes I do keep looking at box of drugs, it's v exciting!! I start on day 21 of next period, day 1 is due Monday(ish) dh reckons will be sods law I'll be pregnant this month and will have just shelled out for £500 drugs I wont need!  If he's right, I wont give a hoot that we've wasted £500 under the circumstances!  He wont be right though, sadly like all of you, I am destined to stab needles in myself for weeks on end in a bid to be a mum! 

Sara I understand why you need time out hun, hopefully you will carry on posting here, to look after all us newbies to eggshare! 

Em hope your tea was good hun, we had chicken salad - I have to lose weight in next 3 weeks!! 

Take Care everyone else.. 

Amanda xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi can i join in here please. We have just been refered for IVF and i will be donating my eggs. I cant see that there would be a problem because i have no history of herditory illnesses. Im really excited about it and im hoping that it wont be long before we get started. Im going to phone them on monday and ask about blood tests i need so i hope they will all be done by the time i get my appointment. Hope you dont mind me joining in

Luv sally  x x


----------



## Guest

welcome to the nut house sally, cause you can join in. which clinic are you at? 

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies, first of all...    Love it!!  

Sara, hun I know exactly how you feel, I know we didnt get to the end of the tx but its been a long 2 years of trying and life revolving round babies and what might happen "this time next month, year" etc. Good luck with the counselling course, I was considering the same sort of thing, infertility counselling, may look into it after xmas. I hope you stay around hun. 

Kelly, hope you feeling better hun and good luck for your scan!

Maz, mmmmm thorntons!! yum yum!!! What did you have!!

Em, hows you hun? still on  ?? 

Kelly, cant believe you have to wait another 2 weeks for your scan, all hospitals should have the same rules. 

Ritz, great news on the follies hun!! Keep going!

Shelly good luck for your next scan hun, hopefully e/c soon!

Mandy good luck for starting your druggies!! Not many places we can say that without being questioned!

Vicki, hows you hun When is the big 17th party??

Lou and rhonda hope you both ok!

Alexia, where you gone hun! Great diary, sent you a pm today in case I woke you with text!!

Think I got everyone! Had my haircut today, not too impressed with it, I said to keep it quite long and she has hacked it! (wasnt that long to start with! had just got it to tie up!  )

Am off out tomorrow night and I cannot wait!!!!!      first night out for a long time! Only prob is I am starting to crave the naughty ciggies again. tut tut.

Anyway! Am off!!!

Big hugs to everyone. 
xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi Maz i will be going to nottingham CARE. I was at Derby but they dont do egg share. Im hoping it wont take too long lol

luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girlies

sallyanne welcome sweetheart

If you let me know where ur having tx etc i will add u to the list!!

Amanda i cant believe how soon ur cycling fab news
Hope the chicken salad was yummy
glad we werent having that as it would mean chicken and tomatos for me as its the only part of a salad i like but beetroot is rather yummy 

Kate hope that u have a lovely evening out honey
have a    or 3 for me  

Sara glad ur sticking around with us 

Kelly hope that u have a lovely night in slumber land tonight honey

Nichola and Shelley hope that all is well with u both wishing u both lots of  for ur stims scans on monday

Lou how r u my sweet

Ruth hope u lee and little man are well

Rhonda hope that ur having a good weekend

ALexia thinking of u honey hope that ur  is going smoothly

Loads a love

Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sallyanne

 hun, I'm with Care in Manchester and I made initial contact with them just over 2 weeks ago and I'm starting d/****** in next cycle!

Axxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

We had beetroot too Em, so you'd have been ok! 

Axx


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07  

Panda      

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Alexia (Lister) ET 11/11  Testing 22/11     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 20/11 EC 22/11      

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) Stims 14/11 scan 20/11 EC 27/11      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Guest

hey sally, im @ notts care too. im just waiting for my app to come (should be end of next week) 
the bloods they ask you to have is fsh / lh on day 2 of af and also if you can get docs to do yours n dh/dp's hiv, hep b and hep c bloods done. they dont give you an app until you give them the results of fsh/lh so the sooner you can get them done the better. also contact access to health and ask for your records of any if tx you've had as they will need these, they cost £25. that should be enough for you to do to help you get over the wait hun.
i was told that i should get my app's out the way before xmas so i can start jan/feb on injections.
if theres anything you want to know please feel free to pm me and i'll help if i can. (btw they told me that from your first app tx usually starts about 3 months later, its took longer for me as ive had other stuff to deal with)

kate, i got brandon an advent calendar with his name on xmas day choccy, and 2 santa lollies but brandon n dh ate them   and you stay away from those ciggies   you've done so well up til now dont give in hun  . im giving up new years eve, i figure i will be close enough to tx to have an insentive but i will also get all the crap out my system before tx.

em, god that eggshare list is getting soooo long, so many lovely ladies helping someones dream come true.
how are you hun? hope you are ok  

kel, sorry to be nosey but how longs it been since you last had rumpy pumpy? and how have you delt with it? i was told you cant until 12 wks pg   (sorry half a bottle of blossom hill again!  )

i will do personals when the screen stops floating    

take care, love (a little tipsy) maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Hello

Maz not sure what kelly u mean but iam answering anyways  
Well for one NO WAY did we last the full time lol We actually did it at about 10weeks.Thought i was the next blody virgin mary i did.There is soo many mixed infor out there wen and if to do it   We didnt go wild if u no what i mean   I can tell u Mark is glad that lads were gifted with hands for that one special reason lol.   Must say, they say Orgasms in the tww helps implantation on the voting boards.We have done every now and again (tmi) ever since our TWW and iam fine   so u wont be TOTALLY starved. 

Love kelly


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi maz im actually being refered from CARE at Derby because they dont do the egg share there. So im presuming that they will send all my details over to them ? Im gonna give them a ring monday morning and find out and also ask about any blood tests i need. Im not sure if they will accept the ones i have already had. Im having my FSH next month when af turns up. And i know dh had them all done when we started IUI treatment. Just have to wait and see what they say when i ring them.

Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag*

Ooooh Kelly!! 10 weeks!?   Well done you two! They always say the big O helps impantation and getting the   to their destination, so after et should be the same I would imagine??

Maz, the chocie calender sounds lovely! Im terrible with advent calenders, want one myself!!! Dh and I been married 5 years on the 1st december, so I love that day!!

Well, I dropped Holly at my parents this morning at 11 and have had the WHOLE day to myself!!! Love it! Dh has been working today.

Oh, before I seem really rude, Sallyanne welcome to the mad house hun!! Good luck with your tx!

Off now girls.

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Kelly, just noticed you 12 weesk today hun!!! YAY! God that has gone so quick. 

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Sallyanne welcome hunnie!!!

Kate i did mean had   at 10week preg not that i have been doing it for 10week lmao thought i wud just check incase thats what u thought i meant lol.  
Yea feels fab to get the 12week mark seems like things get lifted off ur shoulders.Dont no where the time is going every saying its flying by where as wud have thought it wud have been a long pregnanncy with going through treatment and trying for that long.I dont mind the weeks ticking by thou.Hope u enjoyed ur nice peaceful day to urself hun.

Love kelly


----------



## Guest

10 weeks? i cant last 10 days   i might handcuff andy's hands behind his back cos if i cant then neither can he  
woo hoo 12 weeks, it seems to have gone soooo fast, you'll be moaning about sleepless nights and [email protected] nappies b4 you know it  

kate, when i was waiting to have the name iced on the calendar i was very tempted to have my name on it   but ds would hav got the ump.

sally hun, care will sort out all your notes etc as you were already with them at derby. if you had fsh in the last 6 months you wont need it doing again although i still would cos levels can change. also if you n dh had the hiv etc tests done within the last 12 months you wont need them either  

we will prob see each other at the clinic 

loadsa love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## Guest

where is everyone today? x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya everyone

How is everyone

Tis a bit quiet on here atm

Nichola and Shelly hope that ur stims scans went ok and ur both 1 step nearer to EC

Lou any news honey thinking of u and sending lots of    

Ruth how r u honey

Alexia 2 days to go sweetie keeping everything crossed for you  

Vicki hope ur keeping ok

Kelly how r u hun

Kellyd not long now til ur scan

Nic hope ur well

Maria, Jetabrown, Rhonda, Maz, Tara hope ur all well

Kate what u up to hun, u started ur christmas shopping yet!!

Sallyanne how r u hun

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello all, 

Well, as you can see I have had a pretty bad year. 

Roll on 2007. We plan to egg share ivf in Jan - got a consultation on 1st Dec and then plan for a match and all that for January. 

Our babies are on order!!!! 

Good luck everyone

Carrie


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya caz

welcome to the thread honey

Wishing u lots of luck for ur appt on the 1st dec

and heres to our babies being on order for 2007!!

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Welcome to the thread Caz!!!!  

Lets hope next year you get your dream.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i have been on the phone to the egg share co-ordinatore today to ask about my blood tests. She told me that they take care of all of them. She said that once i have had my fsh done if i havent heard from them within 2 weeks ring them because she doesnt want me to get a normal ivf appointment coz i will have to pay. She took all my details and said as soon as they get the referal letter from Derby she will get a letter sent out to me  . Looks like i might even get an appointment in December. She was so nice as well really made an effort.  My only worry is that im due to have my FSH on cd2 but af is due on a saturday so i would have to wait till the monday to have the blood test would this matter And it says on my blood form FSH and LH?? what is LH??   
Luv sally x x


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone hope u are all well and ok xxxxxxxxxxxx
 
been 4 scan today yessssssssss xx e/c on wednesday  
hello to caz x
im keeping my fingers crossed for you alexia bet ur excited xxxxx    
just read ur post sally good luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

shelly - good luck for ec on weds  

sallyanne - FSH can be done day 2-5 so monday is fine. LH is leutenising hormone and will be done same time as FSH  

Caz - welcome to the thread. seems you've had a horrible time. hoping 2007 is better for you  

hello to everyone else  

my EC should be monday. todays scan went well - 6-7 follies each side plus small ones which may or may not grow.....it's very exciting!

ritz.


----------



## Guest

sally, mon will be fine. it also depends on what time you come on, i was told that if i came on after 12 noon then count the next day as day 1 instead. lh levels are normally the same as fsh give or take a little, they only worry if you lh levels are much higher than your fsh levels cos that can indicate pcos.
hope this helps, 

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hi girls,
Had my fsh/lh and all other bloods today, get the results Wednesday- please let them be good       
Love and luck to all, Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya all

Sorry not many personals as its late and my endo is being nasty to me atm

Shelly  for EC honey

Nichola fab news on ur follies today  for EC in 6 days time  

Lou any news darlin thinking of u

Ruth hope alls ok with u lee and kerescen (did i spell his name right i hope so!)

Kate ur quiet hope ur ok

Alexia everything crossed for you darling

Maria fab news that u got ur blood tests done 

Sally try not to worry about the FSH honey
as someone said if af arrives after 12pm class the next day as day1 the arrival means the first red blood sorry  alert!!

Also the LH should be around the same levels as the FSH
If the LH is double the FSH or more this is an indicator for PCOS but not a guarantee

Love to anyone i havent mentioned

Pain is realy bad tonight so  AF is en route (i can hope cant i!!)

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hi everyone. 

Sorry I been a bit quiet, been really busy Friday sat and sunday and now feeling rougher than rough, got sinus infection and rotten cold. So feeling very sorry for myself!  

We find out today if we are allowed to share again, so will let you know when I hear. Dh is doing the calling today as I have lost my voice!

Sorry no personals, just want to curl up in bed but cant so need to get on with my to do list. Just quickly though, Em, sorry the endo is playing up, but I really hope af is about to appear and alexia not long to go babes, if you are reading this, good luck!

Sorry its short.

Me
xx


----------



## alexia

Thanks Kate
Hope u feel better soon hun and hope u get the news u want today.
I am just too anxious about tomorrow.

Will let you all know the result!!  Please let me have a  

Alexia xx


----------



## Guest

omg alexia, i didn't realise you are so close! good luck, got everything crossed for you 

love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass

Goodluck Alexia​
Lots of luck coming ur way i hope u are blessed with a lovely BFP tomorrow,It has went sooo quick,Probs not for u thou.Af still away maybe a good sign?? I know its not alwasy the case but thats what i always look out for and think its a little sign.Hope iam right and ur posting us with ur news tomorrow.

Love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo

Afternoon everyone

How are we all today

My its freezing cold and really windy outside

Alexia keeping everything crossed for u for tomorrow     

Kate  for ur call today, hope that the sinusitis and cold disappear really soon honey 

Lou any news....... thinking of u

sending love and hugs to everyone
I am really tired had a sleepless night still no af but my top half is really sore so maybe its thinking about rearing its very ugly head

Catch u all later

Love EMxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Haven't got long so just wanted to say:

*Kate* - Hope your cold is soon better and  you are able to egg share again.
*Em* - So sorry your endo is being such a b*tch and lets hope AF is on her way!
*Alexia* -  for tomorrow hun  for a 

To everyone else - Big  hope you are all ok.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya. 

Well finally heard back from Lister. Need to have blood tests done again, LH, FSH, E2 and AMH and depending on these results, they will tell me if I can share again. So I now have to wait til day 2-5 of my cycle to get these done, and then pass them on. 

I cannot for the life of me remember what my last results were in June, and I dont think I had the AMH one done before?

Apparently cos I am 25, I didnt respond how they expected, and I have pco they need to check everything again.

What should normal levels be?

Am really annoyed now. The dr told me it would be a simple yes or no today.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls
I've just got my results back from docs, does anyone know whether they are good? Hoping to egg share at Lister, fingers crossed 

Cycle day 2 results: FSH-4.3 u/L      LH-10.9u/L    OESTRADIOL-160 pmol/L
I know that the LH is generally higher if you've got pco but should it be this much higher than the fsh? I've got mild pco they picked it up at the the scan at Lister last week and at a scan i had 10 years ago, will this affect being able to egg share? (I'm slim and i've not got acne or am hairy  as i've read this causes these things?) And I don't know anything about Oestradiol,can anyone help? I called Lister for advice but she said she couldn't discuss results until i've faxed them in 
Maria xx


----------



## aweeze

Hello all! OK first an attempt at personals  

Kate - sorry it didn't go quite how you wanted - my clinic repeated my FSH and LH between the first 2 cycles anyway. The AMH test is still relatively new and my clinic are saying that they think it's probably a more reliable test for ovarian reserve than the Inhibin B test. It certainly was for me anyhow! I guess they just have to be sure that they can get it right not only for you but your recipient.  

Alexia   for testing tomorrow 

Maria - hope the bloods come back OK for you  

Shelly - wishing you lots of luck for EC - hoping you get lots of lovely eggies  

Sally - welcome to the thread hun - good luck for your blood tests 

Ruth - where are you? - come out, come out, wherever you are !!!!

Ritz - good luck for EC 

Caz - welcome to you too! 

Maz - Just wanted to say fab news that things are finally moving for you - at last!!!!!

Kelly - can't believe they're making you wait for that scan! What a nightmare!

Em - Hope you feel better soon - sorry the endo is playing you up but will be mighty glad to see you post the words "AF is here" hopefully very soon  

If I missed anyone, soz! 

Right..... my news! Check out the ticker!!!!! Yep - I'm stabbing from next Monday! Spoke to my nurse tonight - and we worked out dates. It means I'll be doing Buserelin for 4 weeks to avoid xmas shutdown but I've done that on my last 2 cycles anyhow and will start stimms on Boxing Day with an estimated date for EC of 8th Jan all being well!!!! I also have an appointment with the consultant on Monday to go through my last 2 cycles and the m/c's and plan any additional drugs etc for this try. It's all happening!!!! Hurrah!

Lou
X


----------



## aweeze

Maria - I'm by no means an expert but they all sound normal to me - the FSH is defo good!

Here's a link to a previous post which shows he ranges - days 2-5 is foliicular stage: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68524.msg917494#msg917494

Hope that helps

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Maria Lou has just posted the link i was going to

thanks Lou!!

Lou.... fantastic news honey i am so very pleased sweetheart
we will be with u all the way sweetie

I have just got up had the afternoon in bed as was so shattered feel bit better now tho  bet i wont sleep tonight now tho eh!!

well the af hasnt arrived still but hey ho i am sure she will in her own good time

You are sure to know when it has!

Love to u all

Emxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Does anyone know anything about CARE at NOTTINGHAM ?? I have been on the rooms there and some women are saying how bad it is. They say that you are left waiting for hrs because there is only 1 scan room. And that they have lost one woman's blood tests and notes and the bad treatment of them too  . I haven't even had my appointment yet and I'm already worrying. I would love to hear something positive about the place. 
Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya sallyanne

One of the ladies i know who got a  after her previous failed cycles elsewhere couldnt praise it highly enough, i do know of a fair few ladies who have cycled there, who have all said its great clinic, altho i have no personal experience myself

Have u considered going to one of their open evenings perhaps so u can see for urself, i think they have one per month, maybe this may put ur mind at rest

Sorry cant help more hun

Emxx


----------



## *kateag*

The AMH test, I was told it was anti malaria something Is this wrong??

I know one of my results last time was a bit higher than expected but they said that as long as the others were ok it wasnt a problem. The GP should have a record of those shouldnt they, as it was done there??

Im really worried now, Ive got a horrible feeling I wont be allowed to share again, I know its got to be right for the recipient as well, but the way the dr was saying it last week, was it wasnt a problem and he just needed to clear it with the nurses. 

I doubt another clinic would want me now either. 

Lou, thats great news about starting hun!!! I bet you are still buzzing!!! 

xxxx


----------



## aweeze

Kate - they're probably just being cautious hunny - don't lose hope yet. 

Amh is Anti Mullerian Hormone test. A poor response in IVF can be indicative of low ovarian reserve which is why they may have suggested this test for you as it seems to be becoming a better indicator of ovarian reserve than the inhibin B test. If this one comes back OK, I would think it will just confirm to them that your previous response was due to the type or dosage of drugs you were on rather than having a low ovarian reserve.  

Hope this helps!

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02    

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!! EDD 04/06/07     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07  

Panda      

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!! EDD 07/06/07     

Endometriosislass sept  12 wk scan 06/12  EDD 03/06/07   

Tazza Miracle    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Alexia (Lister) ET 11/11  Testing 22/11     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
shellyc1190 Stims 06/11 scan 20/11 EC 22/11      

Ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) Stims 14/11 scan 20/11 EC 27/11      

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin D/R 24/10 EC 20/11    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Jetabrown (Lister) ES 1st appt 13/11    

Rhonda just starting out... bloods 02/11 TX Jan 2007     

Kateag(Lister) ... cycle abandoned 30/10 review 13/11     

MJP Awaiting first appt at lister for eggshare 15/11     

MandyB1971 1st E/S (CARE Manchester) D/R 12/12     

Sallyanne1 1st ES/IVF (CARE Nottingham)     

Aweeze   . ES/DIVFCons appt 27/11 D/R 27/11 Stims 26/12 EC 08/01/07 

Egg share inbetweenies​
Miss TC recipient awaiting further tx for her dreams to come true!!   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH, Planning FET awaitin AF  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug    awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

Nicky1 (cromwell, Darlington) ES/ICSI Oct 06 tx abandoned   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## *kateag*

Oh. not Malaria then. That comes from mozzies. oops!  

Thanks hun, how stoopid would I have looked at the GP's asking for that!!!! 

The GP is calling tomorrow morning to confirm if they do the bloods we need, which I know they do all bar the AMH one. 

Lou, what happens if it comes back not good? Does that make me out?
x


----------



## MissSunshine

Hey ladies,

I had my appointment with the ES nurse today, and all is going well. I've got my medication, and had the rest of my blood tests, and we are still hopefully still on for starting in January!! The only thing I'm worried about is my CMV came back positive!!  The nurse told me not to worry at all as it's just a virus that I've been in contact with, and now have the antibodies. She will just have to match me to someone who is also CMV Positive.She said I could of picked it up from work.(i work with children and young adults with special needs)

Hope everyone is ok,

Alexia Wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow for a  

Love to you all Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Just a quicky, is the E2 the Oestradiol?

Im going to try and get my results from last time to just have a look at what they were, I know they could have quite easily changed since then though.

Just watched the child against all odds, and its made me even more ready to try again. Why is it when you cant do something, is when you really want it now.

I have a horrible feeling I wont be allowed to share again.

Em, hope you feeling bit better now hun
Rhonda, great news hun, not to worry about the CMV result, as they said its just a case of matching you correctly.

Off to bed now. 

Night night girls. 
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Kate - Good luck for your bloods, will keep everything crossed they're all fine for you... such a shame you didn't get more of a straight answer.  I wastched that child against all odds too, was good wasn't it and yes does make you want to get on the roller coaster again.

Rhonda - It's actually better for you to be CMV positive as most people are which means it'll be easier to match you.  I'm negative which means I have to matched with a negative person too which is a bit more tricky.... but they still manage it luckily..  but it's really nothing to worry about either way.

Helen x


----------



## Mrs_H

Hi all 
Just a quick post to wish Alexia all the very veyr best when testing today  for your hun          

& drum roll please    

My aunt flo is finally here and boy do i know about it ( very bad cramps ) so CD 60 and their she is i must have def miss a whole period and started on the next ~ this is a bit bitter sweet as i should be phoning the clinic for my baseline and boy do i want to but i guess can't we really need this break and i really want to be free from that clinic ~ i just don't trust them so their is not point in continuing with them ! 

Kate ~ here's hoping your get the good news you have been waiting for and you can share again, 
Maz, any news ?? 
Emily has AF coming knocking to you yet i am sending her round, .... if not, 

sorry this is short be back later million and one things to do doing ! 
Sara xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Sara, This will sound so strange, but I am really glad the old   has arrived for you. 

It must be a very strange feeling, desperate to pick the phone up and tell the clinic whats happening, but its just a "habit" if you like that you will break. Enjoy your freedom from tx for a while, and see how you feel after xmas. 

I keep telling myself I cant fit anything in til after xmas anyway and that seems to help, a bit!

Hope the crapms ease off soon hun. 

xxxx


----------



## alexia

Hi Rhonda

Just to let u know not to worry. I was CMV neg and its actually just as easy to match you. Its probably more common. Check back on the threads as i asked the question back in september.

Alexia x


----------



## shellyc1190

hi everyone how r you all xxxx
i had my e/c yesterday they got 17 eggs so iv got 8.
bit nervouse today waiting 4 the call.
lrt u all no xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
   
luv shelly


----------



## Mrs_H

Great number Shelley you must be so pleased 

Here's hoping you have a very happy phone call later      

sara xxx


----------



## shellyc1190

just to let everyone no we had 2 sperm tests done before tx and hubbys sperm very low , well 5 weeks no alchohol and what do you no his sperm was fine yesterday but we ecided to still go ahead with icsi, best chance possible xxx
love shelly


----------



## Dolphin01

Shelly - Thats a great ammount of eggs hun and also great news on DH sperm. Good luck for everything..
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## shellyc1190

JUST GOT PHONE CALL OUT OF 8 EGGS 7 COULD BE USED AND 4 HAVE FERTALIZED SO BACK IN MORNING FOR TRANSFER X

IS THAT GOOD?


----------



## sallyanne1

Shelly thats fantastic well done  . Good luck for tomorrow. I cant wait to get to your stage im in limbo at the mo and its horrible   How was the ec for you? Does it hurt? I know et is the same as having IUI. Good on dh for giving up the alcohol. I wish it was that that was my dh's problem he doesnt drink lol   Make sure you rest up tomorrow

Luv sally x x


----------



## shellyc1190

E/C WAS FINE BUT I DID GET PUT TO SLEEP XX I JUST HOPE WHEN WE GET THERE 2MOZ ALL EMBIES ARE A GOOD GRADE  
WILL REST TOMORROW GOT TO MAKE THE MOST OF OUR CHANCE XXX   
THANKS SALLY X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya everyone

Hope that ur all doing ok

Shelly fantastic news on your eggies and your embies
Woohoo to dh swimmers too

 for ET tomorrow sweetheart and for the  too

Nichola hows ur follies coming along

Lou hope ur ok, not long til ur appt and u start d/r

Ruth, kate, sallyanne, Tara and Sara hope ur all well

Alexia still sending lots of    for tomorrow darling

KellyD if ur reading  for ur nuchal scan tomorrow sweetie

Nic not long to go for ur scan either sweetheart  for monday

maz how r u any news hun

I had an early night last night couldnt get into chat and my belly was about the size of a 5 month pg and couldnt get comfy, off to  later

kelly hope ya doing ok mrs mod!

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Essa

Hi ladies

May I gatecrash your thread please?!  

DH and I had our initial consultation at the Cromwell in Darlington this week with a view to being an egg sharer.  As you can see from my signature we are not new to tx and I thought while I still have the chance I would like to help others not so fortunate while having tx myself.  All went well with our app, first time I've been to the Cromwell, however my consultant said as I am nearing 35 (in April) there may not be enough time for me to do egg share.  How happy were we when he had popped to see the egg share co-ordinator for her opinion and were given the green light, though have been told we'll have to get our skates on.  I have an app with my GP next Tues for bloods and we go to see the counsellor on 7th Dec.

So that's my current situation in a nutshell, hope you lovely girls will be happy to have an 'auld bird' join you! I have had a quick squiz at some of your previous posts, there are a lot of you aren't there!  Reckon it'll take some time to catch up on who's who.

 for those needing some PMA
 for those needing support
and love to all

Essa  

P.S.  Shelly - Well done on the number of eggs and embies Hun - Good luck for transfer tomorrow


----------



## Dolphin01

Shelly - Thats great news about the eggs Hun...Good luck for et tomorrow...

Em - Bless you on feeling so uncomfortable...Hope you feel better today...Good luck at the   later Hun..

Well had news yesterday from our clinic and we have to ring on Monday to arrange when to go in....We are starting in January as they don't want me doing any of the drugs over the festive period....So we will know on Monday when our appointment is in January....So not long to wait now as before we know it Christmas will be all done and dusted....  
Right I'm off to get some dinner
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01

Essa - Welcome Hun...Thats great that you can egg share....Wish you all the luck in the world Hun....You will find all the ladies are great and really helpful on here. For any questions you need to ask, but you look pretty experienced from your signature already..
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all , sorry not been very good at posting as I wasn't sure of when we were staring because of waiting for my recipient but rand clinic this morning and they have my dates already on my notes (yet again I'm the last to know ) Anyway very excited as I should be having baseline scan on the 25th of Jan and EC on the 7th of Feb and ET on the 9th of Feb , if things go to plan (but when do they do that ) Just hoping body behaves and it all stays around those dates. So so excited now 
Hopefully I can be a bit better at posting now  know it's really happening.
Can someone add my dates to the board, thanks  




Love CJ x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya CJ

Fantastic news honey

When do u start down reg hun, if u let me know i can then add them to the board  

Emxx


----------



## CJ

Thanks em so nice to finally have dates to aim too , ohh I don't know when d/r starts was so excited about the other dates I didn't ask   I'm having my FSH done again on my next af which is due around the 1st of Dec and if all o.k (fingerscrossed) then it will be that cycle they start me on, so on all my other goes I have start on day 21 so not sure as that would be about 5 weeks of d/r
Will know more after my FSH test.

Love CJ xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

CJ no worries hun, i have added ur other dates into the list 
so pleased u finally know whats happening with ur treatment

Ruth fab news that ur starting in Janurary, i think theres gonna be a few ladies in Janurary 

Essa welcome to the thread, hope that ur blood tests and counselling go well and ur soon on your way with ur treatment 

Dont be too daunted with the list, there are lots of ladies who have moved on, so not as many as it looks

I will be working on the list shortly to try and get our regular girls in together

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01

Cj - Thats great news hun...Looks like we may be cycle buddies then  

Em - Thanks for changing me on the list hun...Your right I do think there will be a few of us starting in January..

Right I'm off to wash up...Oh what fun.... 
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Essa

Oo look I'm on the list already!!    Thanks for that Em, feel like I'm part of the gang now.  

Ruth - thanks for the welcome, yeah feel like I've been ttc and having tx forever (as I'm sure we all do). There'll still be plenty you lovely ladies will be able to help me with though, I'm sure.

Essa xx


----------



## Guest

hiya girls, quick update. i rang the clinic as i was under the impression i would get my app by now BUT the letter they were supposed to have recieved last week hasn't turned up yet. so more waiting.
its getting me soooo down, i feel like im gonna crack up. ive kept a brave face on and had a positive attitude but its tireing me out. i feel like im getting no where fast. everytime i get some good news i get bad news soon after. sometimes i just feel like canceling the whole lot   this all started in august and we are still no closer than we were then!

sorry for the moan, hope your all ok, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Maz hun, sorry its going slow still, hopefully they will pull their finger out soon and you will be able to relax over xmas knowing whats happening.

CJ welcome to the board hun, great news on the dates!

Essa welcome as well!!! Looking forward to chatting to you both!

Ems, hows you hun

I have one of hollys friends round today and its all high pitched shreeks at the mo!!

Just heard back from Lister and I can have the bloods done whenever I want, within cycle dates obviously, so think I will leave it for jan. Then i can get back into the swing of things next year, and if it comes back that I cant share again then we have to decide if we go for full ivf ourselves without sharing or if we just forget it. 

Hope everyone is ok.
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home for lots more  this way.......

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75083.0

Emxx


----------

